# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2015



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 00:24)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 00:24)

Temperatura de 1ºC e céu limpo
75% de HR


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2015 às 01:02)

A estação da torre marca -6,7ºC mas já não atualiza desde 00h!
A estação das penhas saúde marca -4,4ºc agora.


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Fev 2015 às 02:19)

Sigue nevando tras alguna pausa con moita intensidade, xa temos unha bonita capa de neve


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2015 às 09:05)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a manhã segue muito ventosa, com céu nublado e com alguns flocos que se vão soltando das nuvens. 2ºC neste momento.


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Fev 2015 às 09:31)

Bos días, neva debilmente por aquí, fotos de agora:


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2015 às 09:44)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Bos días, neva debilmente por aquí, fotos de agora:


Que maravilha!  Excelentes fotos xtreme!  Que sorte! 
Interessante que Ponferrada, que está tão perto, não tem neve. León sim, também está coberta por um belo manto branco.
http://www.rtvcyl.es/WebCams.aspx?cam=ponferrada
http://www.rtvcyl.es/WebCams.aspx?cam=leon


----------



## DRC (1 Fev 2015 às 10:06)

Mínima de* -2,0ºC* com formação de alguma geada. Não houve muita geada porque a humidade não foi muita.
Agora sigo com *1,8ºC* e 65% de humidade.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal.*


----------



## Serrano (1 Fev 2015 às 11:18)

4.6°C no Sarzedo, no meio de um despique entre o sol e as nuvens...


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2015 às 12:37)

Esta manhã.





Por agora 4,5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 12:42)

Céu com algumas nuvens
temperatura atual de 5,8ºC
Vento de NW
pressão de 1022 hpa
Mínima de 1ºC


----------



## panda (1 Fev 2015 às 13:30)

Boas
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de NW
Temperatura atual 7.8ºC e 56%Hr


----------



## bigfire (1 Fev 2015 às 13:46)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado com algumas rajadas de vento moderadas, a temperatura é de 7.8ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Fev 2015 às 14:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Que maravilha!  Excelentes fotos xtreme!  Que sorte!
> Interessante que Ponferrada, que está tão perto, não tem neve. León sim, também está coberta por um belo manto branco.
> http://www.rtvcyl.es/WebCams.aspx?cam=ponferrada
> http://www.rtvcyl.es/WebCams.aspx?cam=leon



Correcto Ponferrada e moi raro que a neve consiga quedarse, (cuajar en español), pero mais curioso era onte de caminho po la autoestrada A6, no alto cerca de Ponferrada a 700 metros non se que quedaba a neve e 5 km mais hacia o este a 590m estaba todo branco, e sempre sucede o mesmo, cousas de intensidade das precitacions.. aquí a nubosidade do NW e moi boa, en Ponferrada non


----------



## Meteolouco (1 Fev 2015 às 14:28)

Aqui com céu mais nublado agora
com +8,3ºC
47% HR
1018,7 hpa


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2015 às 14:33)

Tarde com céu nublado e aguaceiros fracos de chuva e graupel. 4,7ºC por agora.


----------



## jotackosta (1 Fev 2015 às 14:45)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco, *7,5ºC*.
A mínima chegou aos *-2ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 15:03)

Céu muito nublado e temperatura atual de 5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2015 às 16:42)

Boa tarde. O dia começou pouco nublado mas de momento vai chuviscando.

Mínima de (-1.3ºC?). Será que é esta semana que a neve volta aqui ao buraco?


----------



## Ronny (1 Fev 2015 às 17:28)

De novo..


http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2015 às 17:34)

Boas..noite ...dia de sol e nuvens,ambiente fresco durante o dia...novamente a baixar,vento fraco de NW,com 7.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 4.1ºC / 12.7ºC e 2.0mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2015 às 17:38)

Aguaceiro de neve na gralheira


----------



## DRC (1 Fev 2015 às 18:50)

Temperatura nos *2,4ºC* e humidade relativa nos 66%.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2015 às 19:18)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 6.3ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (1 Fev 2015 às 19:25)

A temperatura começa a descer mais rápido agora 
+5.2ºC neste momento


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2015 às 19:58)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 6.8ºC.

Espero que tudo mude, mas os modelos ficaram um pouco pessimistas nas últimas saídas relativamente à madrugada de quarta feira, o GFS cortou a precipitação quase toda e o frio foi também atenuado.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Fev 2015 às 20:11)

boas

dia de aguaceiros por aqui com algum sol. o vento soprou fraco. 
Actualmente o céu esta nublado vento fraquinho e sigo com 5.4ºC 

extremos;  -0.2ºC minima  \  10.8ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2015 às 20:43)

Céu pouco nublado,com 5.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 2.6ºC / 10.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 20:48)

Céu com algumas nuvens
temperatura atual de 3,8ºC
Máxima de 5,5ºC
82% de pressão


----------



## bigfire (1 Fev 2015 às 21:37)

Boas, o dia foi de céu muito nublado, e com alguns aguaceiros, nas serras eram de neve e a temperatura variava entre os 1ºC e os 0ºC, nas cotas de 900 a 1000 metros. Por agora a temperatura é de 6ºC. E parece que a neve já começa a fugir, mais um ano.


----------



## panda (1 Fev 2015 às 21:44)

Temperatura atual 5.7ºC e 80%Hr

*Dados de hoje 2.2ºC / 8.6ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2015 às 22:16)

Chuva fraca e 6.3ºC.


----------



## DRC (1 Fev 2015 às 22:22)

Temperatura nos 2,9ºC e humidade relativa nos 72%.
Há instantes esteve a chuviscar um pouco.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (1 Fev 2015 às 23:00)

Boas noite hoje fui a serra do alvão e sá caia neve perto das ventoinhas eólicas!
Neste momento sigo com 5ºC e chuva moderada


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 23:09)

Em Lamego 3,5ºC e cai uma chuva fraca


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (1 Fev 2015 às 23:12)

Nao era suposto a temperatura subir?
Por aqui ja desceu para 4.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 23:50)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Nao era suposto a temperatura subir?
> Por aqui ja desceu para 4.8ºC



O ar mais frio é sempre aquele que precede imediatamente a frente quente de um sistema frontal:


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 23:57)

Chuviscos e a temperatura continua na casa dos 3,3ºC, penso que não deve baixar disto, a cota neve deve estar pelos 800 metros!


----------



## jotackosta (2 Fev 2015 às 00:17)

Chuvisca com *4,8ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2015 às 00:21)

Subiu para 4ºC e com chuviscos


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2015 às 00:30)

Uma voltinha rápida pela Serra da Estrela.

Poço do Inferno, Sábado à tarde:






Domingo à tarde, nas encostas oeste e noroeste, havia sincelo acima dos 1200m.






Na Torre, um autêntico vendaval, e -5ºC (segundo o termómetro do carro).
Havia alguns estragos devido ao vento:






A estação do meteocovilha:






A neve nem era assim muita. Aliás, era mais o gelo que a neve. Muito gelo mesmo. Dos 1200-1400m para cima (vindo do Sabugueiro) o nevoeiro estava cerrado e o gelo era mais que muito.


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2015 às 00:47)

AnDré disse:


> Na Torre, um autêntico vendaval, e -5ºC (segundo o termómetro do carro).



Neste momento indica -4ºC.
O Poço do Inferno está bem bonito, belas fotos, gosto daquela transição das árvores sem neve para a zona com neve.
Se aquilo é a estação assim se explica que neste momento marque zero no vento , não sei se o que se vê congelado é o anemómetro.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2015 às 00:48)

A saída GFS 18 continua a dar alguma neve para Lamego na madrugada do dia 3 para 4
vamos esperar para ver!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2015 às 00:54)

Vão chovendo uma gotas compridas, 6.1ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Fev 2015 às 00:55)

AnDré disse:


> Uma voltinha rápida pela Serra da Estrela.
> 
> Poço do Inferno, Sábado à tarde:
> 
> ...



Ui como está a estação... dai o vento a zeros à dias e até os outros parâmetros estarão a ser afectados. 

Fica a sugestão de um balde de coragem e motivação, desligar a estação uma horinha, um secador de cabelo potente e meia hora no telhado. Ahah, se bem que um dia depois poderá estar igual....


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 01:19)

Torre METEOCOVILHA  -3,9ºc
Penhas da saúde WU  -1,7ºc
Penhas douradas IPMA 00h  -1,1ºc
Guarda IPMA 00h -0,2ºc
Montalegre IPMA 00h  0ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2015 às 03:34)

Chuva moderada, 6.2ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (2 Fev 2015 às 09:25)

Boas, nevando de novo por aquí, a noite quitouse toda a neve, agora xa esta de novo branco todo, parece que vais estar nevando toda a semana Temperatura agora mesmo 0.5ºC


----------



## DRC (2 Fev 2015 às 09:26)

Muito frio, estou com 2,5ºC e nevoeiro puxado por vento forte. 
Parece ter chovido qualquer coisa durante a noite. A mínima foi de 1,3ºC.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## Silknet (2 Fev 2015 às 09:43)

Bom dia! Aqui por Viseu parece que ainda não será este ano que vemos neve...  até ao momento só alguma chuva e nevoeiro..mas a esperança é a última a ir, mesmo que improvável a hipótese de vermos o elemento branco...acho que Viseu fez greve à neve!!


----------



## DRC (2 Fev 2015 às 09:54)

Cai um granizo miudinho. Temperatura nos 3ºC.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2015 às 10:04)

DRC disse:


> Cai um granizo miudinho. Temperatura nos 3ºC.
> 
> *A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


 
Graupel?


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Fev 2015 às 10:31)

Em Vila Real cai um aguaceiro de chuva misturada com saraiva fina (não arranjo melhor termo para definir).


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Fev 2015 às 10:36)

Volta a espreitar o sol.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2015 às 10:38)

Por Lamego também aguaceiros intercalados com sol
temperatura atual de 6,8ºC
vento de NO
1010 de pressão 
87 de HR
Mínima de 3ºC


----------



## panda (2 Fev 2015 às 10:50)

Bons dias
Chuva e vento fraco
Temperatura atual 6.6ºC e 99%Hr
 acumulada 7.7mm


----------



## Silknet (2 Fev 2015 às 11:19)

Por Viseu aparecem agora alguns raios de sol e temos cerca de 6º...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2015 às 12:45)

Boas ...chuva com um briol do caraças ,com 8.8ºC e 5.0mm de .


----------



## bigfire (2 Fev 2015 às 12:52)

Por aqui aguaceiros, o sol de vez em quando lá espreita, a temperatura é de 11ºC. Foi desta que a neve fugiu, para o ano a mais.


----------



## Meteolouco (2 Fev 2015 às 13:22)

aqui agora com 9,7ºC
de manhã chegou aos 4,7ºC
choveu muito de manhã
hoje 5.8mm acumulados

Quero igualmente dizer que já está em funcionamento a pagina oficial em: www.meteoceloricodabeira.pt
Um grande bem haja ao nosso amigo Inácio da Madeira que foi incansável na edição da mesma, sem ele nada disto seria possível, extraordinário...abraço a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2015 às 13:44)

Boas...já com sol ...com 9.8ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Fev 2015 às 13:54)

Dia de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (2 Fev 2015 às 14:03)

Chuva e vento... Fui mais uma noite acordado e apenas alguns ciscos de neve....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2015 às 14:35)

Neste momento...um aguaceiro bem frio ,com 10.6ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2015 às 15:51)

Aguaceiros, 10.2ºC, rajadas moderadas.

A saída das 12h do GFS promete neve para Trás os Montes e Vila Real na madrugada de quarta feira. Muito sinceramente não sei como é que o IPMA consegue falar em 400m na terça feira, penso que o final do dia não terá frio suficiente.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Fev 2015 às 16:44)

Agora mesmo em Vila do Carvalho, Covilhã. Fotografia de Edgar Bragança.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2015 às 16:49)

Arco íris pela hora de almoço (pena ter sido com telemóvel):


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2015 às 18:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Vão chovendo uma gotas compridas, 6.1ºC.



Não conhecia essa expressão 



Mr. Neves disse:


> Arco íris pela hora de almoço (pena ter sido com telemóvel):



Ficou muito bom, cores bem bonitas, luz correcta. E não é só o arco-íris que é lindo, as árvores! A variedade e as cores das árvores são muito lindas! O arco termina mesmo ali, se pote de ouro houvesse eu acho que o ouro seriam as próprias árvores, o seu valor para a Vida é incalculável!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2015 às 18:19)

Boas...tarde muito ventosa e alguns aguaceiros,1.0mm,céu muito nublado e vento mais calmo WNW,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2015 às 18:20)

StormRic disse:


> Não conhecia essa expressão
> 
> 
> 
> Ficou muito bom, cores bem bonitas, luz correcta. E não é só o arco-íris que é lindo, as árvores! A variedade e as cores das árvores são muito lindas! O arco termina mesmo ali, se pote de ouro houvesse eu acho que o ouro seriam as próprias árvores, o seu valor para a Vida é incalculável!





Obrigado pelo elogio. Quanto às gotas compridas talvez não me tenha expressado da melhor forma, se calhar ficaria mais correto gotas grandes ou longas


----------



## XtraNO (2 Fev 2015 às 18:24)

Ora bem, eu não sei se isto é o prenúncio de algo extraordinário mas esta tarde, pela primeira vez, a minha Vantage colocou o símbolo de neve na previsão, será que é desta que ela vem cá baixo?


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2015 às 18:36)

XtraNO disse:


> Ora bem, eu não sei se isto é o prenúncio de algo extraordinário mas esta tarde, pela primeira vez, a minha Vantage colocou o símbolo de neve na previsão, será que é desta que ela vem cá baixo?




Penso que poderá ser bom prenúncio.... a madrugada de terça para quarta poderá trazer a bendita neve para vila real e Lamego, a cotas de 400 metros
vamos ter esperança!!!!


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2015 às 18:39)

Céu nublado e temperatura atual de 6ºC
vento de oeste
1010 de pressão 
80% de HR


----------



## Meteolouco (2 Fev 2015 às 19:36)

Céu nublado e com +7,4ºC
1008,2 pressão
91% HR


----------



## jotackosta (2 Fev 2015 às 19:57)

Dia de aguaceiros e vento fraco por aqui. Frio!
Sigo com *7,1ºC*.

*9,2ºC / 4ºC*


----------



## DRC (2 Fev 2015 às 19:57)

Temperatura nos 4ºC e humidade relativa nos 90%.
Aguaceiros fracos/moderados.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## xtremebierzo (2 Fev 2015 às 20:10)

Chuva moderada por aquí, xa casi non queda nada de neve salvo no monte *4.2ºC  *


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Fev 2015 às 20:59)

boas

dia de aguaceiros, acompanhados de vento moderado. 
Actualmente não chove, sem vento e sigo com 7.8ºC

extremos:  5.0ºC minima  \  10.8ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2015 às 21:19)

Nublado e sem chuva,com 8.2ºC e vento NW.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 11.2ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## jonyyy (2 Fev 2015 às 21:48)

Boas,

Por aqui o dia amanheceu cinzento, com nevoeiro e chuva com neve misturada acima dos 900m, pela tarde a precipitação intensificou-se. Neste momento chuvisca com muito vento de NO.
Temperatura atual de  1,7ºC(IPMA).
Temperatura Mínima de 0 e máxima de 3ºC


----------



## jotackosta (2 Fev 2015 às 22:24)

Bem,_ Radiation Shield _caseiro feito para o sensor da_ Lacrosse_. Longe de todas as paredes finalmente! Vamos lá ver as máximas amanhã.

Chuvisca por aqui com algum vento e *7,5ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## panda (2 Fev 2015 às 22:46)

Céu com nuvens e claros
Vento por vezes moderado
Temperatura atual 8.9ºC e 68%Hr
 acumulada 12.2mm

*Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 10.8ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2015 às 22:53)

Céu geralmente nublado, 8.8ºC, vento por vezes moderado.

A saídas das 18h do GFS está terrível... Fez um desbaste quase completo em tudo o que era precipitação


----------



## cm3pt (2 Fev 2015 às 23:12)

Um belo arco-iris tirado no Bairro de Montezelos (Vila Real)


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2015 às 23:26)

Chuva fraca, 8.5ºC, a precipitação trouxe queda de temperatura.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2015 às 23:47)

6ºC e chuviscos


----------



## AJB (3 Fev 2015 às 09:24)

Bela foto que tiraste...off topic:joguei umas futeboladas nesse campo ha uns anitosbons tempos






cm3pt disse:


> Um belo arco-iris tirado no Bairro de Montezelos (Vila Real)


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2015 às 11:40)

Temperatura em torno dos 7ºC. Aguaceiros fracos.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Fev 2015 às 13:38)

aqui agora com +7,9ºC
aguaceiros fracos
82% HR
Pressão : 1005,3hpa

Curioso para saber até onde vai baixar a temperatura mas neve por aqui não deve cair


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 14:15)

Vai chuviscando com 6,5ºC, a descer...

Logo, a partir das 21h, os olhos vão estar postos no céu. Alguma coisa poderá cair.


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Fev 2015 às 14:36)

Agora acentua-se bem a descida da temperatura e pressão em queda

agora já com +6,9ºC
Pressão: 1004.6 hpa

pena a precipitação não ser muita logo mas enfim


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2015 às 15:04)

Por aqui já neva abaixo dos 1000m, ainda com alguma chuva, mas mais neve, com muito vento de NO, 2ºC

EDIT: afinal foi um aguaceiro mais forte mas pode ser bom sinal


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2015 às 15:07)

Já neva no arranhadouro estrada ( Bragança-Vinhais)


----------



## tozequio (3 Fev 2015 às 15:13)

Na Gralheira (Serra do Montemuro), a cerca de 1050 metros de altitude, começa a nevar!


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2015 às 15:16)

Aguaceiro fraco de neve neste momento.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## tozequio (3 Fev 2015 às 15:17)

tozequio disse:


> Na Gralheira (Serra do Montemuro), a cerca de 1050 metros de altitude, começa a nevar!


Já parou (muito nevoeiro), mas não deve tardar a nevar mais a sério e começar a acumular.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 15:47)

Na Gralheira, neva com bastante vento neste momento.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2015 às 16:13)

Em Vila Real o dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, e acompanhados por rajadas de vento também fortes.
Vamos ter esperança para as próximas horas e esperar que a neve apareça.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 16:15)

Vento, chuvisco e temperatura nos *6,4ºC*.
Humidade Relativa: 85%

Muito escuro a Norte.


----------



## tozequio (3 Fev 2015 às 16:36)

Está complicado acumular na Gralheira. Muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Fev 2015 às 16:42)

aqui agora com 6ºC
Muito vento e chuva forte agora
88% HR
Pressão: 1003.4hpa

a cota de neve neste momento deve andar pelos 1100 metros


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 16:51)

O cinzento claro "ar de neve" lá ao fundo:


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Fev 2015 às 16:55)

boas existe alguma forma de sabermos a altitude a que nos encontramos?


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 16:57)

celia salta disse:


> boas existe alguma forma de sabermos a altitude a que nos encontramos?


Costumo ver no Google Earth, à medida que se vai passando com o cursor do rato no mapa aparece a altitude. Há também algumas aplicações para telemóvel...


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (3 Fev 2015 às 16:57)

celia salta disse:


> boas existe alguma forma de sabermos a altitude a que nos encontramos?


Google earth


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2015 às 16:59)

Aqui em Bragança também já cai... gotas de decepção! 

100% chuva, temperatura de 3.6ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Fev 2015 às 17:01)

celia salta disse:


> boas existe alguma forma de sabermos a altitude a que nos encontramos?



Eu acedo ao Google maps, no modo "mapa do terreno", depois verifico as curvas de nível e cálculo quanto valem as intermédias, para estimar qual a cota aproximada:

https://www.google.pt/maps/place/61...s0xd22a3c44f9e1eeb:0xc3eda7051a453716!5m1!1e4


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2015 às 17:02)

celia salta disse:


> boas existe alguma forma de sabermos a altitude a que nos encontramos?


Eu uso o google earth


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 17:03)

A maneira mais fácil (a que eu uso) é por GPS. Tenho uma aplicação GPS no smartphone (Sygic) e que me diz qual a altitude a que me encontro (no meu caso 500m +\-), no entanto não é 100 % preciso e varia de dia para dia (já tive dias em que aquilo me dava altitude 510 e outros 490...)
Esta aplicação é uma aplicação de navegação por GPS calculo que haverá aplicações desenhadas com o propósito da altitude, é uma questão de procurar na playstore.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Fev 2015 às 17:03)

Fil disse:


> Aqui em Bragança também já cai... gotas de decepção!
> 
> 100% chuva, temperatura de 3.6ºC.



É porque devem ser gotinhas (chuviscos) e com 100 %HR também não ajuda, daí que seja líquida.. Mas logo que venha um aguaceiro mais forte, mudará logo para sólida!


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 17:04)

Gralheira agora, com menos nevoeiro...neva


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 17:08)

A acumular já...


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 17:11)

Já a ficar branca!!


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 17:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já a ficar branca!!


Em 5 minutos 

Mas nota-se claramente a pouca frequência de precipitação até ao momento...se bem que parece que está a mudar...


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2015 às 17:23)

Os aguaceiros vão passando ao lado. 
Por aqui apenas alguns "farrapos" perdidos de vez em quando.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2015 às 17:31)

Por aqui o ceu esta a ficar escuro e a formarem-se nuvens, cheira-me a neve! Mogadouro, Bragança


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2015 às 17:32)

Chuviscos fracos intercalado por períodos de seca.
5.8ºC

O meu pai acabou de me telefonar, e em Forles (800 metros de altitude, norte do concelho do Sátão) o carro marcava 2ºC, mas por lá não chove.


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2015 às 17:47)

Nevando por aquí xa empeza a estar branco  0.8ºC e baixando a bon ritmo


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2015 às 17:54)

Por Lamego 5ºC e para já apenas chuviscos
Ainda estou para ver e acreditar se vai cair neve aqui na cidade!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2015 às 17:58)

Aguaceiros, 7.3ºC, rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2015 às 18:01)

Segundo as informações que vão reportando no Meteo Tras os Montes mesmo em Montalegre e de momento apenas agua neve!
Mais um flop? É que já devia estar a nevar!


----------



## Scuderia (3 Fev 2015 às 18:03)

Não deve haver percipitação suficiente para nevar. No Salto 1000 mts +/- concelho montalegre nem uma gota de neve...


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Fev 2015 às 18:03)

Por aqui agora nos +5.9
o Máximo que por aqui poderá cair é algum sleet e mais para a noite pois a mínima deve ficar-se pelos +2ªC


----------



## Beric D (3 Fev 2015 às 18:04)

Scuderia disse:


> Não deve haver percipitação suficiente para nevar. No Salto 1000 mts +/- concelho montalegre nem uma gota de neve...



*Em Salto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2015 às 18:07)

Scuderia disse:


> Não deve haver percipitação suficiente para nevar. No Salto 1000 mts +/- concelho montalegre nem uma gota de neve...



Sério??? A preci já acabou? 
Segundo os modelos aí devia nevar pelo menos até à 1h da madrugada! 
Na minha terra presumo que ainda nada... o telefone ainda não tocou!


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2015 às 18:10)

Por Lamego agora apenas céu nublado e temperatura de 4,5ºC


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2015 às 18:12)

4.9ºC, baixou quase 1ºC em 40 minutos.
Céu maioritariamento nublado.


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2015 às 18:12)

Bragança, *2,9ºC* actuais e vento moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2015 às 18:16)

Boas ...nublado e vento gelado de NNW,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## salgado (3 Fev 2015 às 18:22)

Chuvisco e 5 graus no sabugal. Windchill notório.


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Fev 2015 às 18:22)

pois é pena que a precipitação vai escasseando á medida que o tempo passa mas há algumas células interessantes a entrar ainda
em queda agora com +5,5ºC


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2015 às 18:28)

salgado disse:


> Chuvisco e 5 graus no sabugal. Windchill notório.



Estou com 3,8ºC e 69% de humidade. Aguaceiro fraco de neve há instantes novamente. Vento forte.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2015 às 18:33)

Carrazedo de Montenegro? bartotaveira?


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 18:34)




----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2015 às 18:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Carrazedo de Montenegro? bartotaveira?



Nada...! Nem chuva nem neve.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2015 às 18:40)

Em meia hora baixou para 3,7ºC
o problema é que não há precipitação


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Fev 2015 às 18:41)

Em Viseu...... chove.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2015 às 18:42)

bartotaveira disse:


> Nada...! Nem chuva nem neve.


FLOP TOTAL! 
Pior impossível!


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2015 às 18:52)

4.2ºC e chuvisca


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 18:55)

Do outro lado la fronteira , naquela estação assinalada estão 1,5ºC e está a chover!






Pelo Rain alarm , a precipitação deve estar a chegar .. em montalegre penso que está a nevar..


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2015 às 18:58)

Por aqui chove bem nos aguaceiros, mas a temperatura ganhou raízes aos 7ºC,

Temp. Atual: 7.1ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2015 às 19:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> FLOP TOTAL!
> Pior impossível!



Por aqui chegou a neve com vento forte! 

Neva na horizontal...


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2015 às 19:07)

Aguaceiro moderado de água-neve há instantes no Sabugal.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 19:11)

bartotaveira disse:


> Por aqui chegou a neve com vento forte!
> 
> Neva na horizontal...







Em montalegre já deve haver bastante acumulação..


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2015 às 19:16)

Começava a acumular nos telhados, mas agora neva fraco.

0,1ºC com sensação térmica de -8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2015 às 19:20)

Fim dos aguaceiros, 6.6ºC.

Os próximos aguaceiros deverão muito provavelmente ser de neve no Caramulo.


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2015 às 19:21)

O final nada quitouse todo e xa non cae nada  Con N-NE por aquí e casi imposible ver precipitación

Saudos


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2015 às 19:25)

chuviscos
3.8ºC

A temperatura até que tem baixado bem.


----------



## amarusp (3 Fev 2015 às 19:34)

Loriga, 2,4º e 18,8 mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2015 às 19:35)

A neve lá acabou por pegar na Gralheira. Mesmo com nevoeiro.

A ver se dura uma semana.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 19:35)

Uma nuvem que passou e, quando já se notava o luar entre ela e algumas estrelas, deixou no seu rasto umas gotinhas de água neve, muito muito pouco mas cairam. Vamos lá ver na próxima!! 

*5ºC*


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Fev 2015 às 19:38)

Aqui sempre a cair e bem +4,7ºC
Aguaceiros fracos


----------



## jonaslor (3 Fev 2015 às 19:43)

Aguaceiros de neve por LOriga....


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 19:45)

Torre -3,7ºC
Penhas da saúde: -1,6ºC

Nevão para a Estrela:


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2015 às 20:01)

De Cinfães a Castro Daire já está encerrado


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2015 às 20:05)

6ºC, sem aguaceiros de momento e algumas abertas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 20:06)

Penhas da saúde -2ºc
Torre -4ºc
Deve estar a nevar valentemente


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2015 às 20:10)

3.4ºC e chuviscos, para não variar.
Ao bocado durante uma boa aberta já esteve nos 3.0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Fev 2015 às 20:14)

boas

por aqui dia de aguaceiros com algum vento. 
atualmente acaba de cair um aguaceiro, vento fraco e sigo com 6.2ºC


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2015 às 20:14)

Em Lamego 3ºC neste momento e precipitação nem vê-la


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (3 Fev 2015 às 20:24)

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro durante 20 minutos que fez descer a temperatura para os 3ºC


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2015 às 20:41)

2.7ºC
Não chove por agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2015 às 20:52)

Por aqui só a precipitação faz descer a temperatura, houve um período de 15min em que a temperatura voltou a subir para 6.4ºC (temperatura atual).
Entretanto regressaram os aguaceiros.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 20:55)

Chuvisco intercalado com abertas, temperatura nos *4,3ºC*


----------



## Mr.Henrique (3 Fev 2015 às 20:55)

Daqui a nada vou até ao Alvão... Mas ainda não caiu uma pinga de chuva


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (3 Fev 2015 às 20:57)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Daqui a nada vou até ao Alvão... Mas ainda não caiu uma pinga de chuva


Aqui em vila real choveu bem ate desde das 19:30 as 20h mas penso que neve acumulada nao deve ter o alvâo


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2015 às 21:01)

3ºC
Chuviscos moderados agora, mas não vislumbro nada de mais sólido ou arrastado por entre a chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2015 às 21:05)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento de NW ,com 7.1ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2015 às 21:07)

A precipitaçao esta saltando a cordillera cantábrica e esta nevando con norte, xa esta cuberto incluso superficies como asfalto.







Neva con *0.7ºC*
Eu xa había cerrado a persiana por que non tiña esperanzas en ver nevar con norte


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2015 às 21:14)

Continuam os aguaceiros, 5.9ºC. Receio nem sequer poder ocorrer água-neve aqui mais uma vez... Quando em Viseu nada se passa quanto mais aqui.


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2015 às 21:14)

Informação da GNR Viseu - estradas cortadas

EN 321 - CINFÃES - PORTAS DE MONTEMURO - CASTRO DAIRE
EM 554 - OVADAS - RESENDE...
EM 551-1 - FELGUEIRAS - RESENDE
EM 553 - FEIRÃO - RESENDE


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 21:18)

A temperatura continua a descer, *3,8ºC*. Solo molhado...amanhã perspectivo problemas devido à formação de gelo! 
O vento continua e vai causando grande desconforto térmico.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2015 às 21:27)

A Gralheira já está bem pintada de branco!


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2015 às 21:29)

Por -1ºC com muito vento e neve fraca, so juntou nos carros


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2015 às 21:31)

Acabam de passar vários aguaceiros de neve. Uma neve miudinha, com uns farrapos maiores pelo meio de vez em quando.

EDIT 21:35 - Volta a nevar fraco.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2015 às 21:31)

Nada consegue chegar a Portugal!


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2015 às 21:32)

Em Lamego 2,5 ºC mas não há precipitação!!! Nada, nadinha.... mais uma vez foi morrer na praia...


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2015 às 21:35)

2.9ºC
Algumas abertas jeitosas, não chove.

Talvez sexta ...


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2015 às 21:37)

Céu limpo aqui na zona...pode ser que surjam umas nuvens perdidas


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Fev 2015 às 21:48)

muito difícil a partir das 22.30/23.00 a precipitação vai começar a escassear, fica tudo naquela barreira de Espanha da Cantábria


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2015 às 21:54)

As 21h quando vinha para casa, no vidro do carro notava-se umas farrapas no meio da chuva num aguaceiro mais intenso, a cota de neve deve andar pelos 800m, pena a precipitação esteja acabar.
O vento esteve forte esta tarde, e pelas 18h fez lembrar a sexta feira passada, rajadas muito fortes que ate fazia abrir a porta do café onde me encontrava. 

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco, com o céu algo nublado mas vê-se  a lua e sem vento agora, temperatura ronda os 3ºC a 4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2015 às 22:02)

Céu pouco nublado, 5.8ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Fev 2015 às 22:03)

Norther disse:


> As 21h quando vinha para casa, no vidro do carro notava-se umas farrapas no meio da chuva num aguaceiro mais intenso, a cota de neve deve andar pelos 800m, pena a precipitação esteja acabar.
> O vento esteve forte esta tarde, e pelas 18h fez lembrar a sexta feira passada, rajadas muito fortes que ate fazia abrir a porta do café onde me encontrava.
> 
> Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco, com o céu algo nublado mas vê-se  a lua e sem vento agora, temperatura ronda os 3ºC a 4ºC



Sim a cota de neve neste momento está nos 850 metros..para a meia noite estará nos 650 metros mas ai já não haverá precipitação, pena mas é o que temos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2015 às 22:22)

Agua neve em Chaves cidade! 
Foto possível partilhada no Meteo Tras os Montes:


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2015 às 22:30)

Já vejo gelo nos carros, amanha a estrada vai estar perigosa.

0ºC agora


----------



## Cheiroso (3 Fev 2015 às 22:34)

Quando ás 19h30 vi um belo aguaceiro de neve na zona de Jou - Murça, com a estrada completamente branca ainda pensei que ia ter uma viagem até Chaves passada por neve... mas infelizmente não se verificou.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (3 Fev 2015 às 22:34)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Agua neve em Chaves cidade!
> Foto possível partilhada no Meteo Tras os Montes:


como se não se vê precipitação  no radar ?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2015 às 22:37)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> como se não se vê precipitação  no radar ?



Isso acontece tantas vezes... infelizmente o radar está em Cuntis (Pontevedra), não consegue captar muitas vezes a precipitação a longas distancias!


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2015 às 22:40)

Cheiroso disse:


> Quando ás 19h30 vi um belo aguaceiro de neve na zona de Jou - Murça, com a estrada completamente branca ainda pensei que ia ter uma viagem até Chaves passada por neve... mas infelizmente não se verificou.



Foi à hora que caiu por aqui.

Cuidado com o que deseja, já vi muitas pessoas presas em Fornelos com a neve! hehe


----------



## Cheiroso (3 Fev 2015 às 22:42)

bartotaveira disse:


> Foi à hora que caiu por aqui.
> 
> Cuidado com o que deseja, já muitas pessoas presas em Fornelos com a neve! hehe



Sim eu sei. 

Amanhã irei fazer um percurso Chaves - Zamora - Salamanca - Ciudad Rodrigo

Acho que será para ver umas belas paisagens!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2015 às 22:46)

Cheiroso disse:


> Quando ás 19h30 vi um belo aguaceiro de neve na zona de Jou - Murça, com a estrada completamente branca ainda pensei que ia ter uma viagem até Chaves passada por neve... mas infelizmente não se verificou.



Havia neve na Serra do Brunheiro?
São Lourenço? Moreiras? Nogueira da Montanha?


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2015 às 22:46)

Cheiroso disse:


> Sim eu sei.
> 
> Amanhã irei fazer um percurso Chaves - Zamora - Salamanca - Ciudad Rodrigo
> 
> Acho que será para ver umas belas paisagens!



De certeza que sim!

Hoje à tarde ia andar um camião fazer uma carga a uma aldeia perto de Puebla de Sanabria, a quase 1000m de altitude, mas ao meio-dia ligaram-me para não mandar o camião porque já estava a nevar...


----------



## Cheiroso (3 Fev 2015 às 22:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Havia neve na Serra do Brunheiro?
> São Lourenço? Moreiras? Nogueira da Montanha?



Era de noite... mas não percurso, só vi neve no chão até France


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2015 às 22:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Havia neve na Serra do Brunheiro?
> São Lourenço? Moreiras? Nogueira da Montanha?



Em Fornelos a estrada passa a 915m de altitude, mais alto que essas aldeias, penso eu...


----------



## Cheiroso (3 Fev 2015 às 22:49)

bartotaveira disse:


> Em Fornelos a estrada passa a 915m de altitude, mais alto que essas aldeias, penso eu...



Sim... e ai também havia neve no chão.


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2015 às 22:51)

Meteolouco disse:


> muito difícil a partir das 22.30/23.00 a precipitação vai começar a escassear, fica tudo naquela barreira de Espanha da Cantábria



Exacto, eu que vivo exactamente o sur de esa barreira e costa que pase unha nube cando apenas 8km o norte esta nevando ben...


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2015 às 23:00)

Nevando con moita intensidade por aquí, parece que o frío en altura permite que a masa humeda cruze a cordillera...


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2015 às 23:14)

Céu pouco nublado por cá.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 23:16)

*Temperatura abaixo de 1ºC:
*
Vinhais IPMA 22H  *0,6ºC*
Lamas de mouro IPMA 22H *0,1ºC*
Carrazedo de Montenegro WU 779m  *-0,1ºC*
Montalegre IPMA 22H * -1,1ºC*
Guarda IPMA 22H   *-1,1ºC*
Penhas douradas IPMA 22H  *-2,1ºC*
Penhas da saúde  WU 1517 m  *-3,1ºC*
Penhas da saúde  METEOCOVILHA 1500 m  *-3,7ºC*
Torre METEOCOVILHA 1903m  *-5,4ºC

*


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2015 às 23:19)

1,8ºC e céu nublado!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 23:19)

Acessos serra da estrela:


----------



## Brito (3 Fev 2015 às 23:20)

por viseu ceu limpo... muito vento.

caiu agua-neve  na cidade a partir das 8 h


----------



## panda (3 Fev 2015 às 23:31)

Temperatura atual 5.4ºC e 59%Hr 
Wind chill 3ºC
Vento moderado
Máxima rajada de vento 69.1Km/h
 acumulada 1.5mm


----------



## carlosgodinhof (3 Fev 2015 às 23:46)

Acabo de chegar a Tondela céu limpo e 4 graus! Caramulo terá neve?


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2015 às 23:52)

carlosgodinhof disse:


> Acabo de chegar a Tondela céu limpo e 4 graus! Caramulo terá neve?



Talvez tenha acumulado alguma coisa... Mas certezas não tenho.


----------



## carlosgodinhof (3 Fev 2015 às 23:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Talvez tenha acumulado alguma coisa... Mas certezas não tenho.



De tonda vê se nevoeiro  
Para a estrela vê se nuvens! 

O temperatura na relva mas 0graus a 2 metros marca 2graus


----------



## Serrano (4 Fev 2015 às 00:08)

2°C no Sarzedo, depois de uns tímidos aguaceiros de neve entre as 20 e as 21 horas.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Fev 2015 às 00:08)

Céu limpo, nuvens só ao longe cobrindo a Serra da Estrela.
Temperatura actual: *1,6ºC*

*1,9ºC */ *7,2ºC*
Precipitação Acumulada: *6mm*


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (4 Fev 2015 às 00:10)

A serra do alvão esta branquinha ate reflecte com a luz da lua


----------



## vamm (4 Fev 2015 às 01:38)

Só espero que a Estrela fique branquinha e que o frio a preserve até Domingo e os 5 dias seguintes


----------



## Norther (4 Fev 2015 às 02:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> *Temperatura abaixo de 1ºC:
> *
> Vinhais IPMA 22H  *0,6ºC*
> Lamas de mouro IPMA 22H *0,1ºC*
> ...




Atenção que a estação do meteocovilha na Torre, digamos que não esta na Torre, esta na estância de esqui, logo não esta a 1903, esta mais a 1800m, parece que não mas é uma bela diferença, já estive na Torre e estar nevar e cá em baixo não, tal como o vento que é sempre mais forte la em cima.


----------



## Norther (4 Fev 2015 às 02:06)

vamm disse:


> Só espero que a Estrela fique branquinha e que o frio a preserve até Domingo e os 5 dias seguintes




esta descansado que a estrela esta bem branca, mais com o nevão de segunda, e com o frio que vai estar esta semana não vai derreter, neste momento ve-se a encosta da Covilhã com neve


----------



## Mr.Henrique (4 Fev 2015 às 03:29)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> A serra do alvão esta branquinha ate reflecte com a luz da lua



Está, mas a acumulação é muito pouca, e a neve de "fofinha" tem pouco ou nada. Mais parece gelo. Andei por lá à espera que ela viesse com força... Mais uma vez, vim me embora desiludido.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 07:12)

Penhas da saúde com -6,6ºC atuais !!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 07:17)

Gralheira:


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2015 às 07:59)

-1.3ºC
Mínima de -1.9ºC 
Céu pouco nublado por aqui.


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2015 às 08:34)

Norther disse:


> Atenção que a estação do meteocovilha na Torre, digamos que não esta na Torre, esta na estância de esqui, logo não esta a 1903, esta mais a 1800m, parece que não mas é uma bela diferença, já estive na Torre e estar nevar e cá em baixo não, tal como o vento que é sempre mais forte la em cima.


Boas Norther a Estação do Meteocovilhã esta a precisamente 1902m de altitude, o ponto mais alto da Torre está a 1993m. O vento na Torre a 1993m sopra em média cerca de 30km/h a mais do que onde esta instalada a Estação a 1902m, valores medidos pelo anemômetro da telecadeira.
Abraço


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2015 às 08:51)

Estou com *-0,2ºC* e céu limpo.
Vê-se muita neve na Serra da Estrela.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Fev 2015 às 10:54)

E assim está a Serra da Estrela, a noite fui puxada!






















Fonte e mais fotos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.372680522937472.1073742026.144361572436036&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/SkiSerraDaEstrela?fref=ts


EDIT:
Com este cenário imagino como estará a estação do  MeteoCovilhã... Deve estar dentro de uma bola de gelo.


----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Fev 2015 às 11:17)

Nevando debilmente por aquí leva toda a manha nevando, po la noite apenas nevou

Edito: Neva con forza agora





















Saudos


----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Fev 2015 às 11:40)

Cada vez neva con mais forza


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2015 às 11:53)

Temperatura nos 2,9ºC e humidade relativa nos 47%.
Céu pouco nublado.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## Norther (4 Fev 2015 às 12:54)

ACalado disse:


> Boas Norther a Estação do Meteocovilhã esta a precisamente 1902m de altitude, o ponto mais alto da Torre está a 1993m. O vento na Torre a 1993m sopra em média cerca de 30km/h a mais do que onde esta instalada a Estação a 1902m, valores medidos pelo anemômetro da telecadeira.
> Abraço
> 
> 
> É isso, enganei-me e peço desculpa , era para dizer mais para 1900m, :-) abraso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2015 às 12:56)

Boas ...muito sol...mas muito ,o vento a ficar agitado ,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Fev 2015 às 13:03)

Boas 
Céu limpo e muito vento
Temperatura atual 6.9ºC e 40%Hr


----------



## vamm (4 Fev 2015 às 13:26)

Norther disse:


> esta descansado que a estrela esta bem branca, mais com o nevão de segunda, e com o frio que vai estar esta semana não vai derreter, neste momento ve-se a encosta da Covilhã com neve


 parece-me bastante bem!



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E assim está a Serra da Estrela, a noite fui puxada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda eu achava que ia nevar pouco


----------



## Meteolouco (4 Fev 2015 às 13:26)

Boas por aqui agora com +6.4ºC
Céu a ficar nublado!!!
40% HR
Pressão : 1012.5 hpa

será que vem alguma coisa ???


----------



## baojoao (4 Fev 2015 às 13:49)

Viseu
"Também não me admirava se aparecesse uma amostra de neve esta tarde": Vítor Baía
Lá vou ficar outra vez com esperança e ficar desiludido


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2015 às 13:51)

Boas ...algumas nuvens soltas,vento a ficar maluco e ,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2015 às 14:06)

Céu limpo com alguns cumulus a surgir, 8.2ºC. Pelo Caramulo mais um fiasco. De manhã havia muito gelo na estrada e muita geada, a mínima ainda foi aos negativos. Infelizmente estou a ver isto outra vez muito complicado para cotas de neve baixas este ano.


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2015 às 14:27)

Dia muito frio por aqui, estou com 4,1ºC e 44% de humidade.
Vento moderado a forte. Algumas nuvens e aguaceiros ao longe.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2015 às 14:29)

Quem é esse Vitor Baía?


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2015 às 14:31)

Um membro deste fórum.


----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Fev 2015 às 14:57)

Nubes e claros, a ratos neva e a ratos sale o sol... unhas fotos enfrente de casa






















Saudos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2015 às 15:07)

Mais nuvens...já vão fazendo alguma sombra ,com 9.4ºC e vento .


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2015 às 15:23)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E assim está a Serra da Estrela, a noite fui puxada!
> 
> 
> Fonte e mais fotos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.372680522937472.1073742026.144361572436036&type=1
> ...



Esta quase, esta assim


----------



## Serrano (4 Fev 2015 às 16:28)

Acabámos de ter uns flocos de neve a voar na zona baixa da Covilhã, mas não se perspectiva grande sequência...


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2015 às 16:36)

Por Lamego céu a ficar mais nublado
temperatura atual de 4,8ºC
a máxima foi de 5,7ºC
Mínima de  - 1ºC
1016 de pressão
vento de Norte
Humidade a 50%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2015 às 16:57)

Ainda algumas nuvens,vento seco e ,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## AJB (4 Fev 2015 às 17:04)

Por esta imagem de satelite vê se onde ocorreu queda de neve em Portugal. Parece me que houve alguma acumulação acima dos 1300m! Montesinho é disso um exemplo! Outro exemplo, que pode ser curioso à vista desarmada, é a diferença entre "terreno nevado" que se vê entre o Marão e Montemuro! Julgo que isso terá a ver com a diferença de terras acima dos 1300m entre as duas serras! Se Montemuro tem vários hectares acima dos 1300m, já o Marão tem apenas em 4 pontos distintos (isto apesar de a aaltitude ser superior no Marão).

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015035.aqua.721.250m


----------



## AJB (4 Fev 2015 às 17:11)

E nota se perfeitamente a barreira IMPONENTE e quase intransponivel que a cordilheira cantábrica representa para as entradas de Norte!


----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Fev 2015 às 17:15)

Por aquí ahora mesmo esta despexado, temos duas opciones, ou boa xeada ou nevada ahora mesmo a pesar de que pega o sol temos *0ºC*, aunque pode que se cubra e non precipite que sería o peor dos casos


----------



## Cheiroso (4 Fev 2015 às 17:19)

Estou neste momento em El Sahugo, Ciudad Rodrigo e neva intensamente... ficou tudo branco em questão de minutos... incrível tão perto que estamos da fronteira e do nosso lado....NADA!


----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Fev 2015 às 17:19)

AJB disse:


> E nota se perfeitamente a barreira IMPONENTE e quase intransponivel que a cordilheira cantábrica representa para as entradas de Norte!



Esta vez a barreira foi pasada, o que pasa e que hacia Portugal despois esta a segunda barreira que son as montañas da zona de Sanabria e toda esta zona

Fotos da barreira ahora mesmo desde aquí


----------



## AJB (4 Fev 2015 às 17:24)

Sim! Fiz uma viagem entre Oviedo e Léon ha uns anos! Na vertente norte nevava intensamente, ate fiquei retido na auto estrada, ja na vertente sul ou leonesa, nada...impressionante!
Tens Sanábria, Invernadeiro e San Mamed! E depois ainda ha o Gerês e Larouco que apanham algusn restos...ja a sul disto tudo...muito pouco...



xtremebierzo disse:


> Esta vez a barreira foi pasada, o que pasa e que hacia Portugal despois esta a segunda barreira que son as montañas da zona de Sanabria e toda esta zona
> 
> Fotos da barreira ahora mesmo desde aquí


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 17:25)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E assim está a Serra da Estrela, a noite fui puxada!



Espectaculares fotos! A nossa boa Estrela nunca nos desilude!


----------



## amarusp (4 Fev 2015 às 17:33)

Nickname disse:


> Quem é esse Vitor Baía?


http://vitorbaiameteo.pt/ -vale a pena ler as previsões que ele faz!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 17:58)

Vista da Gardunha para a serra estrela :




Fonte: Facebook Snow Lândia


Foto tiradas nas Penhas da saúde:








Barragem de viriato:




Fonte: Mancha - Instrutor Snowboard


Esta no Vale do rossim , Penhas douradas:




Fonte: Julio Barbas


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Fev 2015 às 18:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vista da Gardunha para a serra estrela :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito boas essas imagens
acho que vou utilizar a primeira para foto de capa no facebook...


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2015 às 18:12)

Temperatura já em 2,6ºC e céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2015 às 18:35)

Boas ...limpo e já faz frio ,com 6.3ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (4 Fev 2015 às 18:47)

Aqui com +4,6ºC
45% HR
Pressão: 1015.1 hpa


----------



## salgado (4 Fev 2015 às 19:00)

Cheiroso disse:


> Estou neste momento em El Sahugo, Ciudad Rodrigo e neva intensamente... ficou tudo branco em questão de minutos... incrível tão perto que estamos da fronteira e do nosso lado....NADA!


É verdade, aqui no sabugal via-se a nuvem a passar ao lado e o radar confirmou, parecia que estava a gozar connosco lol!


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 19:07)

Boas vindas à EMA do Caramulo!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (4 Fev 2015 às 19:34)

salgado disse:


> É verdade, aqui no sabugal via-se a nuvem a passar ao lado e o radar confirmou, parecia que estava a gozar connosco lol!



Não era totalmente descabida a possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos e esporádicos que o GFS admitia para o interior hoje à tarde, eles efetivamente apareceram mas, para nossa desgraça, umas dezenas de km a leste na vizinha Espanha...




A temperatura hoje, a 750m, não passou dos 4,4ºC (dados _meteocovilha_) e mesmo no aeródromo, a 450m, não passou dos 7,5ºC de máxima... A esta hora já nos 2,1ºC mas, devido ao vento, com sensação térmica variável, de momento nos *-5,8ºC*


----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Fev 2015 às 19:40)

Volve a nevar de forma moderada por aquí *-1.3ºC *


----------



## Meteolouco (4 Fev 2015 às 19:40)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Não era totalmente descabida a possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos e esporádicos que o GFS admitia para o interior hoje à tarde, eles efetivamente apareceram mas, para nossa desgraça, umas dezenas de km a leste na vizinha Espanha...
> 
> Pois e eu com uma réstia de esperança que ainda caíssem por aqui,o céu ainda esteve muito nublado durante um bom período mas nada..
> 
> ...


----------



## Norther (4 Fev 2015 às 19:44)

Nickname disse:


> Quem é esse Vitor Baía?








Membro do forum e meteorologista do João Garcia 

http://www.publico.pt/temas/jornal/joao-garcia-tem-um--anjodaguarda--chamase-vitor-baia-301253


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 19:58)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E assim está a Serra da Estrela, a noite fui puxada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotos  brutais ...as duas próximas minimas prometem ser agressivas.  






Fonte: http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Guarda/Serra_da_Estrela_-_Torre/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2015 às 20:05)

(2.1ºC?), céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 20:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos  brutais ...as duas próximas minimas prometem ser agressivas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já vai com -7,9ºC !!
E -5,9ºc nas penhas da saúde


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2015 às 20:37)

Por aqui já vai nos negativos, estou com *-0,5ºC*. 
Humidade relativa nos 55%.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## jotackosta (4 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

Céu limpo com* 0,7ºC*.

*-3ºC* / *7,4ºC*


----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Fev 2015 às 21:23)

Ceo limpo, -2.5ºC, esperemos que non se meta nubosidade ou empeze a nevar se non nen neve nen boa mínima

Saudos


----------



## jotackosta (4 Fev 2015 às 21:24)

*-1,2ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Fev 2015 às 21:26)

Temperatura actual de -9,1ºC na torre com temperatura aparente entre os -11ºC e os -12ºC. 






http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m/dados-live-2


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Fev 2015 às 21:29)

boas

por aqui o dia começou congelado, havia muito gelo na estrada. mas o dia foi de sol, com algumas nuvens e vento da parte da tarde.  
atualmente céu limpinho com boa visibilidade, com a lua cheia nota-se bem a Estela com nevoeiro no topo.  a temperatura vai baixado, sem vento e sigo com 2.8ºC

extremos: -0.9ºC mínima  \  8.8ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2015 às 21:30)

Céu limpo
temperatura atual de - 0,4 C


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2015 às 21:44)

Temperatura nos *-1,4ºC*  e humidade relativa nos 59%.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Fev 2015 às 21:45)

AndréFrade disse:


> Temperatura actual de -9,1ºC na torre com temperatura aparente entre os -11ºC e os -12ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E faltam os dados de vento, porque acredito que com o windchill está bem mais rijo que isso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2015 às 21:47)

Céu limpo e com 4.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Fev 2015 às 21:54)

Por Bragança, para já, nada de especial... *1,2ºC* e vento moderado. Sensação desconfortável lá fora...

Extremos até agora: *0,0ºC  6,8ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (4 Fev 2015 às 21:54)

De volta às temperaturas positivas...*0,4ºC*.
Um gelo lá fora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 22:09)

*Temperaturas atuais estações WU abaixo zero:*
- Torre 1906m: -9,4ºC
- Penhas da saúde 1517m: -5,9ºC
- Penhas da saúde 1497m: -5,8ºC
- Trancoso 839m: -1,2ºC
- Vilar formoso 783m: -1,2ºC
- Guarda 809m: -1,1ºC
- Aguiar da Beira 785m: -1ºC
- Loriga 809m: -0,4ºC
- Chãos 797m: -0,4ºC


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2015 às 22:13)

0.7ºC,  ambiente muito desconfortável na rua, muito devido ao vento também.
A máxima foi de 7.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2015 às 22:15)

(-1.6ºC?), céu limpo, vento nulo. A geada vai aparecendo com dificuldade.


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2015 às 22:51)

Precisamente 0ºC  
Ás 22h estavam -0.5ºC no aeródromo com windchill de -6.2ºC


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Fev 2015 às 22:54)

Nickname disse:


> Precisamente 0ºC
> Ás 22h estavam -0.5ºC no aeródromo com windchill de -6.2ºC



boas o que é a windchild?


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2015 às 22:57)

Windchill é a temperatura que realmente se sente, quando à temperatura real se adiciona o factor vento.

No caso de Viseu, estavam -0.5ºC com o vento a soprar a 22 Km/h, o que equivale ao mesmo desconforto/frio sentido a uma temperatura de -6.2ºC com vento nulo.


----------



## Z13 (4 Fev 2015 às 22:59)

O vento vai dando algumas tréguas e a temperatura baixou mais um pouco... *0,5ºC* actuais.


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Fev 2015 às 23:06)

Nickname disse:


> Windchill é a temperatura que realmente se sente, quando à temperatura real se adiciona o factor vento.
> 
> No caso de Viseu, estavam -0.5ºC com o vento a soprar a 22 Km/h, o que equivale ao mesmo desconforto/frio sentido a uma temperatura de -6.2ºC com vento nulo.


ok, muito obrigado pela explicaçao


----------



## panda (4 Fev 2015 às 23:40)

Boas
Dia de sol e algumas nuvens
Atualmente céu limpo e vento
Temperatura atual 4.2ºC e 38%Hr
Aparente 1ºC 

*Dados de hoje 2.9ºC / 8.2ºC*


----------



## xtremebierzo (5 Fev 2015 às 00:22)

despos de estar nevando outro rato volve de novo a estar o ceo limpo, agora mesmo* -4ºC*
A estradas excepto as mais importantes son un autentico peligro¡¡

Boas noites


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2015 às 01:51)

(-3.0ºC?), mais geada agora, vento fraco.


----------



## keipha (5 Fev 2015 às 08:11)

Hoje bati o recorde de temperatura mínima.  -3,6°C. Geada. E frio. Muito frio...


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2015 às 09:34)

Mínima de *-3,6ºC*. 
Neste momento estou com -0,7ºC e 61% de humidade relativa.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 10:58)

Estação meteocovilhã na torre(1906m)  registou *-9,8ºC




*


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2015 às 11:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estação meteocovilhã na torre(1906m)  registou *-9,8ºC
> *



Deve ser pedra aquela neve toda!

Ainda não se vê por lá ninguém, mas os acessos estão abertos...


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 11:16)

actioman disse:


> Deve ser pedra aquela neve toda!
> 
> Ainda não se vê por lá ninguém, mas os acessos estão abertos...


Deve de estar lá muita gente , não saem é dos carros com o frio !!


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2015 às 11:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deve de estar lá muita gente , não saem é dos carros com o frio !!


Estive lá no ano passado, nesta altura, estavam -5,5ºC às 9h30 e estava-se bem melhor do que estava na Covilhã com 2ºC. Acho que tudo depende da roupa que levam e do frio a que estão habituados.

Mas tenho notado que ao longo dos anos é mais habitual ver nevões nesta altura ou até Abril, do que propriamente em Dezembro (que é aquilo que toda a gente espera). Não sei se estou a dizer alguma asneira, mas é o que tenho reparado.


----------



## xtremebierzo (5 Fev 2015 às 11:55)

Esta noite a mínima non baixou debido a nubosidade quedando en *-5.5ºC *caeu un pouco de neve po la noite

Foto de esta manha


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2015 às 12:10)

vamm disse:


> Mas tenho notado que ao longo dos anos é mais habitual ver nevões nesta altura ou até Abril, do que propriamente em Dezembro (que é aquilo que toda a gente espera). Não sei se estou a dizer alguma asneira, mas é o que tenho reparado.



Estatisticamente, Fevereiro e Março são as melhores hipóteses para episódios de neve nas terras altas do nosso país. Mesmo aqui por Bragança, nos últimos anos, o mês mais favorável tem sido Fevereiro, particularmente a segunda quinzena.


----------



## Meteolouco (5 Fev 2015 às 13:44)

Por aqui a mínima de manhã atingiu os 0 Graus agora segue com +9,8ºC


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2015 às 13:50)

Aqui chegou aos -2.6ºC, e sigo com 8.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2015 às 14:53)

Boas ...noite e manhã,o vento mais calmo...melhor ambiente na rua hoje ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2015 às 15:58)

Algumas nuvens,vento fraco,com 9.8ºC.

Dados de ontem 2.2ºC / 10.4ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Fev 2015 às 16:04)

Boas, neste momento muitos farrapos de nuvens no céu, embora bastante espaçadas entre si, são o suficiente para bloquear a luz do sol por algum tempo. Muito frio e uma ligeira brisa literalmente a virar-nos do avesso, mas só por causa do frio.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2015 às 17:17)

A madrugada de hoje constituiu mais um record de mínimas. Muita geada e gelo (pena não ter conseguido fotografar nada de manhã), houve pessoas que ficaram com a água pública congelada. A mínima foi então de *(-4.9ºC?) *pelas 7:40h.

Temperatura atual de (6.8ºC?), céu pouco nublado.


----------



## panda (5 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

Boas 
Céu com muitas nuvens e vento fraco
Temperatura atual 6.7ºC e 57%Hr


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2015 às 17:50)

Extremos de hoje por aqui:
*Mín:* -3,6ºC
*Máx:* 5,1ºC

Neste momento estou com 2,8ºC e 44% de humidade relativa.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2015 às 17:52)

Boas...final de tarde muito calma,céu meio nublado e o vento ainda calmo ,vai descendo,com 8.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 0.5ºC / 11.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2015 às 18:07)

Por Lamego temperatura atual de 4ºC
Máxima de 6C
mínima de - 2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2015 às 19:19)

Boas,agora já faz ,o vento é e fraco,com 6.1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 19:27)

Mr. Neves disse:


> houve pessoas que ficaram com a água pública congelada. A mínima foi então de *(-4.9ºC?) *pelas 7:40h.



Mínima impressionante! Como tem estado o Caramulo à vista daí? Tem estado coberto de nuvens? É que o registo da EMA recentemente reposta a funcionar tem hoje um acumulado de precipitação muito estranho, 9,3mm entre as 10h e as 16h, e nesta altura deixou de registar todos os parâmetros. No radar também nada se viu.





Parece que perdemos novamente a estação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2015 às 19:39)

StormRic disse:


> Mínima impressionante! Como tem estado o Caramulo à vista daí? Tem estado coberto de nuvens? É que o registo da EMA recentemente reposta a funcionar tem hoje um acumulado de precipitação muito estranho, 9,3mm entre as 10h e as 16h, e nesta altura deixou de registar todos os parâmetros. No radar também nada se viu.
> 
> Parece que perdemos novamente a estação.



Realmente esses mm acumulados são muito esquisitos, aliás esta estação desde há uns tempos para cá tem sido muito estranha. Mas o que eu posso dizer é que a precipitação da parte da manhã é um absurdo. Já da parte da tarde nomeadamente no período das 15h às 16:15h o céu esteve muito nublado, o sol desapareceu mesmo nesta altura, contudo não caiu nem uma gotinha aqui. Para além disso neste mesmo período o Caramulo via-se bem, nunca esteve tapado com nuvens.


----------



## panda (5 Fev 2015 às 20:19)

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco
Temperatura 5.9ºC e 55%Hr

*Dados de hoje 2ºC / 9.4ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2015 às 20:24)

Temperatura substancialmente mais elevada que ontem. Vento fraco mas mais frequente hoje.
Céu quase limpo, (3.3ºC?).


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2015 às 20:32)

Por aqui neste momento estou com *0,5ºC*, mais 1 grau que ontem à mesma hora.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Fev 2015 às 20:49)

boas

por aqui muita geada de manha, com céu geralmente pouco nublado. praticamente não houve vento. 
atualmente está pouco nublado sem vento e com 4.6ºC

extremos: -3.5ºC mínima  \  9.1ºC maxima


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 21:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Realmente esses mm acumulados são muito esquisitos, aliás esta estação desde há uns tempos para cá tem sido muito estranha. Mas o que eu posso dizer é que a precipitação da parte da manhã é um absurdo. Já da parte da tarde nomeadamente no período das 15h às 16:15h o céu esteve muito nublado, o sol desapareceu mesmo nesta altura, contudo não caiu nem uma gotinha aqui. Para além disso neste mesmo período o Caramulo via-se bem, nunca esteve tapado com nuvens.



Pois, a precipitação não existiu portanto. Então ou o registo do pluviómetro avariou ou poderá ser gelo, sincelo, neve que terá derretido a partir das 10 da manhã. As temperaturas estiveram perto de zero toda a noite e nas três horas antes do amanhecer chegaram a negativas. Às 9h da manhã tinha começado a subir e era de 3,8ºC. Poderá ter começado a derreter a partir daí, mas não sei se isso é possível de ter acontecido. Agora fico sem saber se se pode confiar nos registos de precipitação futuros, mas para já, a conclusão é negativa.

Espero que ninguém tenha tido a ideia de regar a estação...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2015 às 21:21)

Boas,nuvens altas,vento ,com 5.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2015 às 21:27)

Temperatura atual de 1ºC
vento de oeste
céu limpo
64% de HR
1021 de hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2015 às 22:17)

(1.1ºC?), céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco sempre a insurgir-se.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Fev 2015 às 22:18)

Dia de sol mas que acabou com o aparecimento de algumas nuvens. De momento nota-se nebulosidade a sul.
Destaco a mínima de hoje: *-5ºC*


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2015 às 22:25)

Temperatura nos *-0,6ºC*  e humidade relativa nos 60%.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## keipha (5 Fev 2015 às 22:39)

StormRic disse:


> Pois, a precipitação não existiu portanto. Então ou o registo do pluviómetro avariou ou poderá ser gelo, sincelo, neve que terá derretido a partir das 10 da manhã. As temperaturas estiveram perto de zero toda a noite e nas três horas antes do amanhecer chegaram a negativas. Às 9h da manhã tinha começado a subir e era de 3,8ºC. Poderá ter começado a derreter a partir daí, mas não sei se isso é possível de ter acontecido. Agora fico sem saber se se pode confiar nos registos de precipitação futuros, mas para já, a conclusão é negativa.
> 
> Espero que ninguém tenha tido a ideia de regar a estação...


Não houve precipitação nem neve derretida e duvido gelo. É mesmo erra da estação. Hoje a Serra esteve sempre à vista e se tivesse havido algo seria de tarde como disse o MrNeves. A estação tem estado com um funcionamento muito intermitente e quando ressuscita, indica sempre valores de precipitação que não houve.


----------



## keipha (5 Fev 2015 às 22:40)

jotackosta disse:


> Dia de sol mas que acabou com o aparecimento de algumas nuvens. De momento nota-se nebulosidade a sul.
> Destaco a mínima de hoje: *-5ºC*


Isso é que foi um frio para aí... :-)


----------



## jotackosta (5 Fev 2015 às 22:56)

keipha disse:


> Isso é que foi um frio para aí... :-)


Há um daqueles tanques onde ainda se lava a roupa feito num ribeiro que por aqui passa e que vai desaguar no Rio Dão. A 20 metros de minha casa sensivelmente. Sempre que se passa por lá nota-se logo a diferença de temperatura e vai afectando aqui a rua. Desde que tenho um sensor de temperatura, não me lembro de ter registado uma temperatura tão baixa!


----------



## xtremebierzo (5 Fev 2015 às 23:13)

Nevando de novo por aquí, de novo empeza a branquear o suelo

*-1ºC

EDITO: Xa parou  *


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 23:42)

A torre está assim...Completamente branca!!




Fonte: snowlandia


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2015 às 23:52)

(-0.7ºC?), céu quase limpo, a temperatura está a subir devido mais uma vez ao vento.

Será que é amanhã que vejo água-neve?


----------



## Norther (6 Fev 2015 às 00:09)

Torre, Serra da Estrela, fotos do meu amigo Nuno


----------



## Norther (6 Fev 2015 às 00:31)

Serra da Estrela vista do ar


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2015 às 00:34)

Mesmo única a nossa Serra da Estrela!


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2015 às 01:02)

As mínimas por aqui não têm sido nada de especial...qual é o motivo?


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (6 Fev 2015 às 01:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> As mínimas por aqui não têm sido nada de especial...qual é o motivo?


Por aqui por vila real igual a minima de ontem foi -2ºC e agora sigo com um 1ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2015 às 01:16)

-2° é o " prato do dia" aqui, tal como agora que a temperatura ronda 1° positivo!


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2015 às 01:17)

Nos dias normais de anticiclone a esta hora já vai nos -3°!


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2015 às 01:20)

-0.9ºC por aqui

-2.6ºC / 8.8ºC extremos de ontem

Nessa foto aérea da Estrela vê-se Viseu ao fundo parece-me, e a Covilhã em baixo, bela foto.


----------



## xtremebierzo (6 Fev 2015 às 02:07)

Volve a nevar por aquí ... haber se consigue acumular algo medio decente...quedase todo na cordillera.

Boas noites


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2015 às 02:32)

(-3,4ºC?) e a geada já se vai notando apesar do teor de humidade relativa ser baixo. Céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2015 às 04:34)

(-4.1ºC?), muita geada já visível. O vento tem estado mais fraco.


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2015 às 07:01)

-3.9ºC  
e ainda está a baixar


----------



## bartotaveira (6 Fev 2015 às 07:41)

Aqui ainda acordamos com alguma neve, nem estava à espera...

Ainda vai nevando.


----------



## bartotaveira (6 Fev 2015 às 08:20)

A acumulação foi de apenas 1cm, mas tudo que caiu acumulou, pena a falta de precipitação porque daria um belo nevão...

As estradas estão muito perigosas, a neve nas estradas não derrete à passagem dos carros.

Neste momento o sol já brilha com -0,8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2015 às 09:01)

Aqui está pouco nublado, e estou prestes a entrar em temperaturas positivas, -0.2ºC
A mínima foi -4.1ºC.
Atenção que a minha "estação" é bem amadora


----------



## keipha (6 Fev 2015 às 09:04)

A minima hoje foi aos -3,2°C. Está uma bela camada de geada. Melhor que isto só neve. :-)


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2015 às 09:10)

3.2 negativos não?


----------



## keipha (6 Fev 2015 às 09:29)

Nickname disse:


> 3.2 negativos não?


Corrigido.  Obrigado


----------



## keipha (6 Fev 2015 às 09:30)

Parece-me que a manter estas nuvens, as máximas vão muito baixinhas hoje. O ceu está bastante nublado e o sol não quer espreitar. Sigo com -1,1°C. Ontem a esta hora já ia nos positivos.


----------



## DRC (6 Fev 2015 às 09:31)

No sensor aqui junto da localidade tive mínima de -3,2ºC, num outro sensor que coloquei no topo de uma colina (altitude sup. 800m) aqui perto registei -5,8ºC.
Muita geada.  O céu apresenta-se muito nublado.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal (~800m).*


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2015 às 09:37)

A minima por aqui voltou a ser de cerca de -1°...


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2015 às 09:42)

Fui dar uma volta à rua, parece uma arca frigorifica, o céu está quase totalmente nublado, por umas nuvens esbranquiçadas.
Entretanto a temperatura vai em 0.4ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2015 às 09:56)

:S o que se passa por bragança!?
onde estao os supostos -7 ºC !? :S

eu so de pensar que ja estive em bragança com -9ºC as 22h...este ano é para esquecer...


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2015 às 10:04)

Tanta nuvem promissora e tanto frio desperdiçados.
A temperatura lá vai subindo, numa marcha muito lenta, 0.7ºC

11h09m  1.4ºC mantém-se o céu totalmente nublado, à excepção de uma pequena aberta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2015 às 11:44)

Boas...noite negativa ,o dia nasceu com céu limpo ...no horizonte nuvens baixas ,com 9.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2015 às 12:04)

2.6ºC
Céu nublado, uma ou outra pequena aberta aqui e ali, esporadicamente.


----------



## xtremebierzo (6 Fev 2015 às 12:07)

Boas¡¡ Outra noite con unha pequena "nevada"

Foto de esta manha:






Agora mesmo nubosos e escapase un pouco de neve


----------



## Rui Ferreira (6 Fev 2015 às 12:10)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Boas¡¡ Outra noite con unha pequena "nevada"
> 
> Foto de esta manha:
> 
> ...



Que inveja, gracias pela partilha.

Saludos


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2015 às 12:30)

Mínima de (-4.5°C?). Será que  ainda cá chega alguma precipitação?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2015 às 12:40)

Por aqui já com céu nublado ,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Fev 2015 às 12:50)

Boas
Céu nublado com alguns claros e vento fraco
Temperatura 7.1ºC e 59%Hr


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2015 às 12:56)

Belo nascente na Estrela !


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2015 às 13:03)

O Sol já brilha.
4.9ºC


----------



## Meteolouco (6 Fev 2015 às 13:55)

aqui a mínima de manhã chegou aos -1,9ºC (5.47H)
Ainda esteve o céu bem carregado de manhã mas eram nuvens altas parece-me e nada...
agora com +6,2ºC  e céu pouco nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2015 às 14:39)

Nublado,o vento virou para SSE fraco,temperatura desceu,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2015 às 14:50)

*Fonte: Estância de Ski da Serra da Estrela*
*



*
*



*
*



*
"Hoje tivemos um episódio algo insólito, dois animais de grande porte um deles recém nascido apareceram nas nossas pistas expostos a temperaturas de -9ºc. Mais uma vez contamos com a ajuda preciosa da Força Especial de Bombeiros Canarinhos Protecção Civil para a remoção dos animais para um lugar abrigado e seguro. Um muito Obrigado" 

Desculpem o Off-Topic!


----------



## keipha (6 Fev 2015 às 15:25)

Neva timidamente no caramulo


Update. Afinal é mais granizo pouco solido do que neve. Deu para cobrir os passeios...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2015 às 15:28)

Sol e muitas nuvens gordas em volta ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2015 às 16:13)

Caem uns flocos de neve na zona baixa da Covilhã, mas, mais uma vez, parece não haver continuidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2015 às 16:21)

Muito escuro a NWN daqui ,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## invent (6 Fev 2015 às 16:27)

Cai uma espécie de gelo/neve.

edit: já terminou, foi um pouco de graupel.


----------



## VILA REAL (6 Fev 2015 às 16:27)

Dia marcado pelo céu pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado... e frio.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (6 Fev 2015 às 16:28)

Por vila real nem uma pinga! A cidade de vila real sempre distante de tudo que tedio!


----------



## salgado (6 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

Há 20 min cairam aqui uns pequeninos flocos, durante 5 min...


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2015 às 17:27)

invent disse:


> Cai uma espécie de gelo/neve.
> 
> edit: já terminou, foi um pouco de graupel.



Confirmo por aqui! Foram umas gotas tímidas à passagem de uma nuvem bem escura com 6ºC. Mas fez descer bem a temperatura na última hora, neste momento sigo com *3,1ºC* a descer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2015 às 17:29)

Por aqui passou tudo ao lado...mesmo em frente ,por aqui já a limpar ,com 7.2ºC.


----------



## Marco_mb (6 Fev 2015 às 17:31)

Em Proença-a-Nova tbm cai uma especie de gelo/neve. A temperatura no indicador do meu carro desceu dos 7 para os 3.5


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2015 às 17:34)

Na minha aldeia, na montanha de Chaves lá acordaram mais uma vez pintados de branco... tudo o que caiu foi neve, mas foi pouco... mas mesmo assim mais do que imaginava... agradeçam a minha mãe que se deu ao trabalho de tirar estas fotos! 
Paradela de Monforte, Chaves:















Venha a próxima!


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2015 às 17:48)

Chuva gélida agora da parte da tarde, e ainda vão caindo alguns chuviscos com 5.3ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (6 Fev 2015 às 17:58)

Por aqui há 10 minutos também caiu uma chuva gélida bem grossa com +5ºC que não durou mais de 5 minutos e onde isto estava previsto nos metograma? em lado nenhum...!!!
o céu muito escuro agora a ameaçar vamos ver o que acontece de noite...a meteorologia ás vezes surpreende-nos...
HR-54%
pressão: 1013hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2015 às 18:08)

Céu limpo e vento fraco...a descer bem,com 5.8ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (6 Fev 2015 às 18:10)

Para aqui para Vila real ja não vem precipitação pois não?


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2015 às 18:37)

Céu geralmente nublado, 4.2ºC. Será que ainda vão aparecer novos aguaceiros?

De manhã se a precipitação andava mais um pouco para Este tinha nevado aqui de certeza.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2015 às 19:33)

Foi-se a chuva fica um frio terrível. Céu a limpar progressivamente, (0.7ºC?).


----------



## Norther (6 Fev 2015 às 19:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Belo nascente na Estrela !





Antes de ir trabalhar também estive aprecia-lo, desde a minha varanda para a Cova da Beira


----------



## Norther (6 Fev 2015 às 19:52)

Por aqui o céu esta nublado mas não cai nadinha  a tarde fui ate a quinta que esta a uma cota de 700m e ainda caiu um graupel, a temperatura ronda os 4ºC sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2015 às 19:55)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 4.4ºC.

Dados de hoje -0.6ºC / 10.7ºC.

Sensor a 1.5m do solo...baixou até aos -1.4ºC


----------



## bejacorreia (6 Fev 2015 às 20:18)

Em Mangualde nevou um pouco, aliás muito pouco, mas deu para ver uns farrapos de neve! Por volta das 17h30. Faltou a precipitação em força.


----------



## Meteolouco (6 Fev 2015 às 20:36)

Agora por aqui com +3,3ºC


----------



## panda (6 Fev 2015 às 20:42)

O dia andou a ameaçar mas nada 
Temperatura atual 3.4ºC e 68%Hr

*Dados de hoje -0.5ºC / 7.4ºC*


----------



## carlitinhos (6 Fev 2015 às 21:40)

será que podemos dar por encerrado esta "entrada fria", ou será melhor fechar desde já o inverno de 2014/2015, dentro de alguns dias chegará a primavera e o Inverno como está pode se considerar frio mas seco, estarei errado de todo ou começa a ser verdade???

cumprimentos


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2015 às 21:48)

(-0.1ºC?), céu limpo com alguma nebulosidade alta, vento fraco, hoje se o vento ajudar vai haver uma boa camada de geada.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Fev 2015 às 22:54)

boas

outro dia de frio por estes lados, com o céu geralmente muito nublado. a mínima ficou-se nos -3.4ºC e a maxima não foi alem dos 7.2ºC. 

atualmente encontro-me em Gouveia para o fim de semana, o céu está nublado não há vento e sigo com -0.6ºC


----------



## Stinger (6 Fev 2015 às 23:01)

Vim agora da serra da estrela e tirei umas fotositas para aqui para o forum 

_Tiradas com o lumia 830


----------



## keipha (6 Fev 2015 às 23:35)

E a temperatura a subir. Já esteve nos 1,6℃ e agora já vai nos 2,9℃.


----------



## panda (6 Fev 2015 às 23:40)

Temperatura atual 1.5ºC e 70%Hr


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2015 às 23:43)

Por Lamego de dia ameaçou a neve mas azar dos azares nada caiu
agora céu limpo
temperatura atual de  - 1ºC
Máxima de 5ºC
Miníma de -2ºC


----------



## Serrano (7 Fev 2015 às 00:03)

Nevou no Sarzedo cerca das 19:30 horas, mas sem intensidade para qualquer acumulação. O termómetro marca agora 0°C.


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2015 às 00:55)

Finalmente uma temperatura digna de Fevereiro... -3,2ºC actuais! A madrugada promete ser a mais fria de 2015!


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2015 às 01:14)

Por Lamego reporto temperatura atual de  -2ºC
1017 hpa
73%
vento de oeste


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2015 às 01:26)

O vento está a estragar a descida, foi aos (-0.8ºC?) ao ínicio da noite, mas a temperatura tem-se mantido em (1.2ºC?).


----------



## Dematos (7 Fev 2015 às 01:56)

Por aqui durante a tarde apenas caiu um pouco de granizo pelas 17:15, que mal deu para molhar o chao! Passou tudo pela esquerda e pela direita, Lol!! Foi interessante ver a movimentacao das nuvens a passarem pelo norte alentejano a passo muito lento formando uma frente de instabilidade, em que a sua base se ia modificando mais rapidamente e ficando mais proximo do chao!!  Ja' a poucos quilometros daqui caiu uma tal  granizada que o gelo ainda nao derreteu!! 
Por agora, ja' com nevoeiro; ceu limpo; 3.°!  

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Weatherman (7 Fev 2015 às 10:32)

Céu muito nublado temperatura 2,5°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2015 às 11:13)

Boas ...céu limpo e vento ,com 7.6ºC .


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2015 às 11:13)

Bom dia.

A primeira manhã sem vento e sem muitas nuvens, nestes últimos dias. 











Alguma geada e uma mínima de -1,9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (7 Fev 2015 às 11:55)

3.1°C no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de -2.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2015 às 13:17)

Já muito nublado e ambiente na rua ,com 9.4ºC e vento .


----------



## xtremebierzo (7 Fev 2015 às 13:39)

Boas, ceo con algunas nubes, mínima de oxe *-5.5ºC *Máxima e actual *4.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2015 às 14:24)

Vento fresco e muito nublado,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Fev 2015 às 15:15)

boas

por gouveia o dia esta a ser de ceu muito nublado, com vento fraco. está frio, sigo com 4.7ºC


----------



## salgado (7 Fev 2015 às 15:49)

O dia todo com céu coberto, bastante frio e nada de precipitação, frustrante.


----------



## panda (7 Fev 2015 às 16:02)

Boas
Muito frio
Tem estado céu nublado e vento. 
Temperatura atual 5.9ºC e 48%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada * -0.9ºC*
A máxima não passou dos *6.5ºC*


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2015 às 16:42)

Dia muito nublado desde manhã, alguma abertas, 5.2ºC
Máxima: 5.6ºC
Mínima: -1.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2015 às 18:08)

Boas,continua nublado...nuvens de pouca espessura,não dei em nada ,muito ,com 6.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2015 às 18:29)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas, 6.2ºC, vento fraco.

Temperatura mínima de (-3.3ºC?)


----------



## baojoao (7 Fev 2015 às 19:55)

Hoje fui fazer mais uma caminhada na neve. Desta vez na zona do Vale do Rossim. Contrariamente ao que diziam estava o tempo muito nublado e muito vento. Começámos a caminhada com -3ºC e terminámos com -1,5ºC. Na zona mais alta que passámos(perto do Curral dos Martins) estava seguramente muito pior que isso e o vento muito forte. Atirava mesmo com neve para as nossas caras. O meu garmin ia no bolso das caças e ainda assim chegou a descer ao 2ºC.


























Se quiserem ver as fotos todas:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.606337629496745.1073741872.205566716240507&type=1


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2015 às 20:10)

(4.1ºC?), vento fraco céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2015 às 20:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Na minha aldeia, na montanha de Chaves lá acordaram mais uma vez pintados de branco... tudo o que caiu foi neve, mas foi pouco... mas mesmo assim mais do que imaginava... agradeçam a minha mãe que se deu ao trabalho de tirar estas fotos!
> Paradela de Monforte, Chaves



 a senhora vossa mãe está eleita repórter fotográfica especial de Paradela de Monforte! Que beleza!



Stinger disse:


> Vim agora da serra da estrela e tirei umas fotositas para aqui para o forum
> 
> _Tiradas com o lumia 830



 Excepcional! Do melhor que já vi! Venham mais, se possível!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2015 às 20:53)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 4.7ºC .

Dados de hoje 1.4ºC / 9.4ºC .


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2015 às 21:04)

baojoao disse:


> Se quiserem ver as fotos todas:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.606337629496745.1073741872.205566716240507&type=1



 mais uma belíssima reportagem de caminhada! Lindas as vistas para os Fragões das Penhas Douradas. O Seixo Branco parece estar já muito delapidado de cristais. A Santinha também estava bem coberta de neve. Sincelo forte no marco geodésico. Gosto mesmo muito destas paisagens da Estrela, desde criança.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2015 às 21:23)

Neste momento 2,4ºC por Lamego
a máxima foi de 6ºC
miníma de -3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2015 às 21:41)

Recupero um video lá da terra... só pra vos lembrar que ainda há muito inverno pela frente!
Nevada de 27/02/2013 em Paradela de Monforte, Chaves:


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2015 às 21:46)

Descida complicada com a presença do vento fraco quase constante, céu limpo.
Temp. Atual: (2.9ºC?)


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Fev 2015 às 23:16)

boas

por Gouveia sopra um ventinho fraco a moderado jeitoso com a temperatura nos +1.8ºC, com o céu praticamente limpo agora depois de ter estado muito.nublado durante o dia. a mínima foi de -3.7ºC. maxima de 5.9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2015 às 23:34)

(1.8ºC?), céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2015 às 23:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nevada de* 27/02/2013* em Paradela de Monforte, Chaves:



Nesse dia caiu uma nevada monumental em Bragança, uma das maiores que vi por lá com mais de 10cm de acumulação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2015 às 01:54)

Há mais de duas horas que a temperatura não sai da casa do 1ºC. Quando é que o vento vai parar?
(1.2ºC?)


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2015 às 03:58)

-1.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2015 às 04:30)

(0ºC?), céu limpo, vento fraco


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Fev 2015 às 10:27)

A neve que caiu terça feira ao final do dia, ainda permanece !





Parece que também tem algum sincelo , pelo menos nas árvores ..


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2015 às 10:51)

Boas.

Manhã cinzenta com nevoeiro alto. Agora o sol já vai desfazendo o estrato de nuvens.

Estes dias têm sido favoráveis à formação de gelo. Ontem, um local sombrio, na serra.


----------



## Serrano (8 Fev 2015 às 11:29)

Mínima de -2.4°C no Sarzedo, mas ainda não aqueceu muito, porque agora estamos com 0.4°C, mesmo com sol a brilhar.


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2015 às 11:40)

Temperatura atual de 2ºC
mínima de -2ºC
a máxima prevista é de 7ºC
céu azul
75% de HR
1026 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2015 às 12:16)

Boas...a saga de frio continua ,muito sol e um vento gélido ,com 7.5ºC.


----------



## baojoao (8 Fev 2015 às 13:21)

Depois das fotos, o vídeo da caminhada de ontem na neve. Dá para ver o vento que estava


----------



## Stinger (8 Fev 2015 às 14:17)

StormRic disse:
			
		

> Excepcional! Do melhor que já vi! Venham mais, se possível!




Vou postar mais entao 






Aqui dá para ver a camada na estancia se ski































Sabugueiro


----------



## xtremebierzo (8 Fev 2015 às 14:31)

Boas ceo limpo e soleado, mínima bastante decepcionante *-6.7ºC
*
Foto da situación actual:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2015 às 15:00)

Boas ...muito sol e vento fresco de N,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2015 às 16:39)

Já faz ,com 7.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2015 às 17:18)

Stinger disse:


>



Belíssimo! Obrigado por mais esta partilha! Esta vista sobre os Piornos, por exemplo, está espectacular!
Seguramente vê-se pelo menos meio metro de neve na estrada da Torre.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Fev 2015 às 17:25)

Boas,

Cheguei há pouco da Serra do Caramulo. Muito vento, gélido, no Caramulinho, com visibilidade fraca mas suficiente quanto baste para se ver ao longe a nossa Serra da Estrela ainda com um belo manto branco nas partes mais altas.

Muito gelo no topo do Caramulo e -0,8ºC quase às duas da tarde. 



Caramulinho "on the rocks". Serra do Caramulo, 08-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2015 às 18:10)

Temperatura a descer melhor que ontem, (4.3ºC?), vento fraco ou nulo.
Mínima de (-1.3ºC?)


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2015 às 18:45)

Falei cedo demais, afinal acho que vai ser uma noite igual à anterior, o vento voltou em força.
Temp.Atual: (5.4ºC?)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2015 às 19:02)

Boas ...vento ,com 5.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 0.5ºC / 9.3ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2015 às 19:46)

(4.5ºC?), vai descendo como uma lesma. Os dias não estão favoráveis à formação de geada... Este vento de Este é muito seco.


----------



## vamm (8 Fev 2015 às 20:28)

Cheguei hoje às Penhas da Saúde pelas 18h e estava -1,5ºC. Neve mesmo só a partir dos 1400m e mesmo assim aí é pouca, por aqui ao pé dos Chalés ainda há alguma coisa, mas é aquela neve/gelo meio suja.

Neste momento estão -3,7ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2015 às 20:46)

Numa hora a temperatura desceu só e ocasionalmente 0.3ºC. O vento de Este está pior hoje do que ontem.
Temp. Atual: (4.2ºC?)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2015 às 22:01)

Boas...vento ,com 4.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Fev 2015 às 22:03)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de sol, mas com muito vento gélido. as 7h da manha estavam -2.4ºC. as 9h ainda estavam 0ºC. não havia geada mas estava tudo congelado. 
atualmente já me encontro em santa Comba dão onde o vento sopra moderado a forte com 5.3ºC


----------



## Cheiroso (8 Fev 2015 às 22:15)

Um belo passeio até ao Alto da Serra do Larouco. Paisagem no local e serras envolventes muito boa... Muito Sol, Neve e Frio também


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2015 às 22:16)

(3.9ºC?) vento moderado.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Fev 2015 às 22:52)

Hoje de manhã/início de tarde na Serra do Caramulo:




Serra da Estrela desde o Caramulinho. Serra do Caramulo, 08-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra da Estrela desde o Caramulinho. Serra do Caramulo, 08-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra da Estrela desde o Caramulinho. Serra do Caramulo, 08-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Caramulo "on the rocks". Serra do Caramulo, 08-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Caramulo "on the rocks". Serra do Caramulo, 08-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Caramulo "on the rocks". Serra do Caramulo, 08-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Caramulo "on the rocks". Serra do Caramulo, 08-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Caramulo "on the rocks". Serra do Caramulo, 08-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Caramulo "on the rocks". Serra do Caramulo, 08-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## panda (8 Fev 2015 às 22:54)

Boas
Dia de sol, frio e ventoso
E ainda continua o vento com *Wind chill 0ºC*
Temperatura atual 3.9ºC e 65%Hr

*Dados de hoje -1.5ºC / 6ºC (a sensação térmica foi  -4ºC )*


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2015 às 23:51)

Sensação térmica terrível com vento moderado e (2.6ºC?)


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2015 às 00:22)

(2.5ºC?), vento forte. Alguém me explica como é que um anti-ciclone tem capacidade de produzir tanto vento?


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2015 às 00:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> (2.5ºC?), vento forte. Alguém me explica como é que um anti-ciclone tem capacidade de produzir tanto vento?


Por aqui também estou com vento moderado e rajadas que já foram aos 53kmh.


----------



## keipha (9 Fev 2015 às 00:49)

Está muito vento mesmo. Não estava à espera....


----------



## vamm (9 Fev 2015 às 09:51)

Bom dia 

Tão limpinho que se vê a Torre a partir daqui.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2015 às 13:15)

Mínima de (1.5ºC?), vento moderado a forte durante a madrugada e por agora segue também moderado.
Céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2015 às 15:21)

Boas ...noite ,vento ,aumentar de intensidade,muito sol e a temperatura já a passar dos 10.0ºC hoje ,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2015 às 18:23)

Boas...terminar o dia com céu limpo e a sul algumas nuvens ,já vai descendo a temperatura,com 9.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 1.0ºC / 12.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2015 às 20:40)

(2.3ºC?), vento fraco, céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2015 às 20:59)

Cheiroso disse:


> Um belo passeio até ao Alto da Serra do Larouco. Paisagem no local e serras envolventes muito boa... Muito Sol, Neve e Frio também



 nunca tinha visto o marco geodésico de 1ª ordem do Larouco, que boas fotos!



Mr. Neves disse:


> (2.5ºC?), vento forte. Alguém me explica como é que um anti-ciclone tem capacidade de produzir tanto vento?



Circulação periférica conjunta com a zona depressionária a formar-se a sul-sudoeste, o anticiclone não está em cima da península mas bem a norte:










vamm disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Tão limpinho que se vê a Torre a partir daqui.



Bela foto! Também já estive nesses chalets. A vista para sul-sueste, Cova da Beira, é magnífica.


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2015 às 21:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje de manhã/início de tarde na Serra do Caramulo:



Excelente! Essas escadinhas com ribeiro de gelo a escorrer são mesmo a subir para o Caramulinho? Já não me lembro, só lá fui uma vez.
Captaste a imponência do planalto da Estrela espectacularmente, é mesmo a nossa grande montanha, magnífico _horst_!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2015 às 21:16)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento,com 7.7ºC


----------



## panda (9 Fev 2015 às 23:25)

Boas
Foi um dia de sol com vento fraco
Temperatura atual 7.3ºC e 62%Hr

*Dados de hoje 1.5ºC / 11.2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2015 às 23:49)

Dia de sol
temperatura máxima de 8ºC
mínima de 0ºC
Atual de 2,6ºC


----------



## vamm (10 Fev 2015 às 00:22)

Hoje o passeio foi totalmente pela Serra, não fugimos muito daqui.
Chegámos à *Torre, estavam -1,5ºC e eram 10h e pouco*, mas o vento de SE era tão forte, que nos atirava com neve para a cara e quase nos atirava ao chão. Era possível ver que algumas zonas já só tinham gelo por causa do vento. Na zona das pistas, cá me baixo, estava-se um pouco melhor, o vento não passava tanto.
A caminho da *Lagoa Comprida, por volta das 12h, estavam -3ºC* e era possível sentir o vento horrível que se sentia na Torre.
Em *Seia estavam 6ºC às 13h*, no *Vale do Rossim estavam 2,5ºC por volta das 15h*, em *Manteigas estavam 5,5ºC pelas 16h*, nas *Penhas da Saúde esta 1,5ºC às 18h* e na *Covilhã (zona do SerraShopping) estavam 7,5ºC*. Foi assim um dia de frio de rachar e frio suportável 

Alguém me sabe dizer que zona é esta que aparece com neve junto ao Covão da Ponte e que é possível ver a partir da Torre e que no miradouro junto à Pousada de São Lourenço (perto das Penhas Douradas) fica mesmo em frente?





Locais de hoje: Lagoa Comprida





Vale do Rossim, ainda congelado





Poço do Inferno (geladinho )





Covão D'Ametade





Nave de Santo António


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Fev 2015 às 00:58)

Estas imagens da serra com neve são belissimas, é pena ter de fazer 300 km para lá ir e apanhar com mau tempo e não disfrutar da magnifica vista que se tem como nestas imagens, mas que ando com vontade de fazer uma visita relãmpago ando.

mandem um pouquinho de neve cá para baixo , embora pelas previsões, o frio vai "bazar".


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 03:44)

vamm disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer que zona é esta que aparece com neve junto ao Covão da Ponte e que é possível ver a partir da Torre e que no miradouro junto à Pousada de São Lourenço (perto das Penhas Douradas) fica mesmo em frente?



Aquela crista com neve culmina no vértide geodésico da Santinha, a 1592m. A encosta deste lado desce para o vale superior do Mondego. No colo de ligação com a crista das Penhas Douradas, situa-se a nascente do maior rio inteiramente português, e chama-se o Mondeguinho; para o outro lado é já a encosta que desce para Gouveia. O Mondego corre neste vale para nordeste e depois contorna o maciço da Santinha numa volta de 180º correndo então para sudoeste. É uma zona pouco conhecida mas tem das mais belas vistas da Estrela.

 belas fotos! venham mais 
A do Vale Rossim está linda com os Fragões das Penhas Douradas ao fundo.


----------



## vamm (10 Fev 2015 às 08:39)

Vitor TT disse:


> Estas imagens da serra com neve são belissimas, é pena ter de fazer 300 km para lá ir e apanhar com mau tempo e não disfrutar da magnifica vista que se tem como nestas imagens, mas que ando com vontade de fazer uma visita relãmpago ando.
> 
> mandem um pouquinho de neve cá para baixo , embora pelas previsões, o frio vai "bazar".


Eu fiz quase 400km, mas valeu muito a pena as 6h de viagem. 
De qualquer das formas é preciso andar sempre a controlar o tempo, não somos assim tão malucos de vir para aqui e não ver como estão as coisas.



StormRic disse:


> Aquela crista com neve culmina no vértide geodésico da Santinha, a 1592m. A encosta deste lado desce para o vale superior do Mondego. No colo de ligação com a crista das Penhas Douradas, situa-se a nascente do maior rio inteiramente português, e chama-se o Mondeguinho; para o outro lado é já a encosta que desce para Gouveia. O Mondego corre neste vale para nordeste e depois contorna o maciço da Santinha numa volta de 180º correndo então para sudoeste. É uma zona pouco conhecida mas tem das mais belas vistas da Estrela.
> 
> belas fotos! venham mais
> A do Vale Rossim está linda com os Fragões das Penhas Douradas ao fundo.



Obrigada, StormRic. O que eu andei para perceber o que era aquilo 

Nota-se que o tempo já mudou. A Torre já tem um capacete e a Sul já se vêem nuvens com fartura. Deram neve para esta noite, acima dos 1700m e a Torre agora está com -4,4ºC. Amanhã é que deve ser um dia para não sair do Chalé, porque já dão neve para os 1100 a 1300m, durante o dia também. 

Há que aproveitar hoje, o que for possível, para ir ao Ski :assobio:


----------



## Johnny (10 Fev 2015 às 10:23)

Por terras de Alto Barroso (Boticas- Serra do Barroso), acumulações apenas nas zonas mais sombrias e abrigadas com vegetação, acima dos 1000m...


























Ao fundo, no Larouco, a situação é diferente...


----------



## Johnny (10 Fev 2015 às 10:32)

Por Montalegre...


----------



## Johnny (10 Fev 2015 às 10:40)

Serra do Larouco:


----------



## Defender (10 Fev 2015 às 12:51)

Boa tarde

Gostava de uma análise/previsão se possivel dos mais experientes  ...

Vou passar o Carnaval por Pitões das Júnias (Domingo a Terça)...

Alguma possibilidade da neve se manter ou de um Carnaval em tons de branco?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2015 às 13:03)

Boas...hoje já com nuvens,por enquanto são altas ,com sol meio passado ,com 11.1ºC e o vento aumentar sem rumo certo .


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2015 às 13:30)

A neve na Gralheira - Montemuro , ainda permanece depois de ter nevado na 3feira semana passada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2015 às 14:09)

Nuvens altas e agora médias a chegar ,com 12.0ºC e vento entre S e E.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2015 às 16:33)

Boas,depois de algum sol de tarde,dá lugar as nuvens baixas a virem de sul ,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (10 Fev 2015 às 16:49)

Nuboso por aquí con *6.5ºC * Mínima de oxe *-2.4ºC







Unhas fotos do norte da provincia















*


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2015 às 19:00)

Mínima de (-1.3ºC?) com alguma geada pela manhã. Por agora o céu segue geralmente nublado por nuvens altas e (5.6ºC?)


----------



## vamm (10 Fev 2015 às 19:03)

Na Estância de Ski da Serra da Estrela estavam -5ºC às 9h30. Esteve um dia excelente com sol, vento fraco e as únicas nuvens que conseguiam atingir o topo eram cirrus. Às 16h30 estavam 2.5ºC e na Torre estava 1.5ºC.
Nas Penhas da Saúde estava 1ºC às 17h e notava-se que estava a ficar nublado. Assim que o sol se pôs, deixamos de ver a Torre e ficou completamente tapado.

As previsões apontam para neve a partir das 0h e amanhã durante o dia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2015 às 19:15)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 9.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 12.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2015 às 20:25)

Serra da Lousã no dia 4:






Foto: João Almeida

--

Pampilhosa da Serra no dia 5 (~380m):






Foto: José Cortez


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Fev 2015 às 20:36)

boas

por aqui o dia esteve pouco nublado aumentando a nebulosidade a partir do meio da tarde. durante a madrugada houve vento fraco a moderado. 
atualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 9.4ºC. 

extremos:  3.5ºC minima 14.4ºC maxima


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2015 às 20:57)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente! Essas escadinhas com ribeiro de gelo a escorrer são mesmo a subir para o Caramulinho? Já não me lembro, só lá fui uma vez.
> Captaste a imponência do planalto da Estrela espectacularmente, é mesmo a nossa grande montanha, magnífico _horst_!


Obrigado Ricardo! Sim, as escadinhas são as que dão acesso ao Caramulinho. O gelo tornou, óbvio, a ascensão mais periclitante mas nem por isso menos emocionante!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2015 às 21:03)

Johnny disse:


> Por terras de Alto Barroso (Boticas- Serra do Barroso), acumulações apenas nas zonas mais sombrias e abrigadas com vegetação, acima dos 1000m...
> 
> Ao fundo, no Larouco, a situação é diferente...


A Serra do Larouco é, na minha opinião, uma das mais fotogénicas de Portugal. A sua configuração dá-lhe um destaque especial na paisagem, especialmente quando pintada de branco. Infelizmente aparece pouco aqui pelo fórum.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 21:19)

João Pedro disse:


> A Serra do Larouco é, na minha opinião, uma das mais fotogénicas de Portugal. A sua configuração dá-lhe um destaque especial na paisagem, especialmente quando pintada de branco. Infelizmente aparece pouco aqui pelo fórum.


 concordo! Pelo seu isolamento e forma até parece um vulcão nevado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2015 às 21:22)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 7.8ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2015 às 22:12)

StormRic disse:


> concordo! Pelo seu isolamento e forma até parece um vulcão nevado!


O nosso Mount St. Helens!


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2015 às 22:25)

João Pedro disse:


> O nosso Mount St. Helens!



Ou o Mount Reinier, embora esse seja um (só) bocadinho mais alto! D

Mas a silhueta é parecida!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2015 às 22:41)

MSantos disse:


> Ou o Mount Reinier, embora esse seja um (só) bocadinho mais alto! D
> 
> Mas a silhueta é parecida!


Sim, o "rei" das Cascades. Já não quis ir tão longe e fiquei-me com a comparação com a "rainha"!


----------



## vamm (11 Fev 2015 às 12:09)

Neste momento estão 0.6ºC nas Penhas da Saúde e bastante nevoeiro. Nem se consegue ver a Serra aqui ao lado e pouco mais ou menos os chalés da rua de baixo.

Ontem pelas 19h25 era este o aspecto da coisa. Aqui nem se vê a Torre














Pelas 11h30, já não nevava, mas o nevoeiro estava a chegar.


----------



## Célia Salta (11 Fev 2015 às 12:28)

O que é de esperar para a tarde?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2015 às 12:31)

Boas...a por aqui,foi só alguns pingos de noite e de madrugada...só deu para molhar a estrada ,céu muito nublado e vento fraco,está ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2015 às 14:39)

Boas ...os primeiros momentos de sol do dia ,céu pouco nublado,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2015 às 15:07)

Céu limpo  e temperatura atual de 8,8ºC
mínima de 2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2015 às 18:34)

Nublado e vento fraco,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## vamm (11 Fev 2015 às 19:03)

Neste momento estão -1,5ºC nas Penhas da Saúde e o nevoeiro desapareceu por volta das 18h.
Às 16h estavam 7ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã e na zona alta à saída para cá estavam 5,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2015 às 21:58)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 11.7ºC.


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Fev 2015 às 23:58)

vamm disse:


> Eu fiz quase 400km, mas valeu muito a pena as 6h de viagem.
> De qualquer das formas é preciso andar sempre a controlar o tempo, não somos assim tão malucos de vir para aqui e não ver como estão as coisas.



O problema é que vou e venho no mesmo dia, são qualquer coisa como 650 km que até estou habituado a fazer, pelas nacionais pois a A23 é cára e se for no jipe é classe 2 é um roubo ( paga o mesmo que um autocarro por ex. ), mas devo apontar para Março, claro que vai depender também da minha condição fisica infelizmente, mas que quero lá ir, isso quero.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2015 às 10:57)

Boas ...hoje com sol e quentinho,sabe bem ,com 10.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2015 às 11:40)

Vai subindo...para já, é a máxima do mês,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2015 às 15:15)

Muito boa tarde ...com 14.1ºC e muito sol.


----------



## vamm (12 Fev 2015 às 17:08)

À pouco caiu um pouco de água-neve pelas Penhas da Saúde com 3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2015 às 19:34)

Boas,a meio da tarde o céu ainda ficou nublado,de momento pouco nublado,com 10.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Fev 2015 às 20:36)

boas

dia de céu nublado por estes lados, não houve vento. Apanhei chuva no IC12 entre Canas de Senhorim e Cabanas. 
atualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento e o céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2015 às 20:37)

Céu mais limpo,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2015 às 22:54)

Dia com sol e algumas nuvens
temperatura máxima de 11ºC
minima de 3ºC
Atual de 4,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2015 às 10:58)

Boas ...céu pouco nublado e o sol é quente ,os vales a sul com muito nevoeiro ,com 10.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2015 às 12:07)

Sol e nuvens,vento aumentar ,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2015 às 14:27)

Boas ...sol e nuvens,vento mais agitado ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Defender (13 Fev 2015 às 15:17)

Boa tarde

Não sendo uma mensagem com o relato das condições, mas gostava de saber se na Zona de Pitões das Júnias ainda existe neve ou previsão de alguma para o Carnaval.

Obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2015 às 15:50)

O sol já se foi algum tempo ,céu muito nublado,com 11.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## xtremebierzo (13 Fev 2015 às 16:10)

Chovendo de forma moderada por aquí.  *5.2ºC* Agora mesmo







SAudos


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Fev 2015 às 17:25)

boas por aqui  fraca...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2015 às 17:52)

Céu encoberto...mas sem chuva,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Fev 2015 às 17:58)

Vai chuviscando...

*1mm *acumulado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2015 às 18:39)

Já chegou ...muito fraca ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2015 às 20:36)

boas

dia de c+eu geralmente encoberto com meia dúzia de abertas durante o dia. 
a chuva chegou ao meio da tarde, com vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2015 às 20:50)

Chuva muito fraca,com 9.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## dlourenco (14 Fev 2015 às 11:44)

Há alguma hipótese de nevar amanhã por montalegre, ou alto Barroso, ou sera apenas chuva ?


----------



## Serrano (14 Fev 2015 às 12:11)

8.9°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2015 às 12:34)

Boas,mais um dia de céu nublado...e sem chuva ,com 11.4ºC e vento moderado .


----------



## vamm (14 Fev 2015 às 12:45)

Ontem o tempo na Torre, logo pela manhã, virou em questão de minutos. Das Penhas da Saúde era possível ver que estava limpo, víamos a Torre na perfeição e pensávamos que era possível ir à confiança, mas não. Na subida, junto ao Cântaro Magro, começou a ficar tanto nevoeiro e tanto vento, que só víamos os outros carros mesmo em cima de nós, a estrada cobriu-se de neve e gelo e na Torre estávamos a levar com a neve toda na cara, horrível!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2015 às 14:13)

Boas,continua muito nublado,ambiente fresco na rua devido ao vento ,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2015 às 15:46)

Boas,nublado e já chuviscou...só molhou a estrada ,com 10.7ºC e vento mais calmo .


----------



## Meteolouco (14 Fev 2015 às 15:54)

vai chovendo hoje já acumulou 1,1mm
agora com +9,6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2015 às 17:04)

Que Fevereiro mais enfadonho... Tempestades nem vê-las pelo norte, frio e precipitação para neve a cotas baixas ficaram em espanha. Será que ainda virá alguma surpresa em termos de neve?  No Caramulo basicamente só houve um dia que acumulou alguma coisa.

Segue-se mais um dia de chuva fraca com 10.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2015 às 18:00)

Chuva moderada, 10.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2015 às 18:44)

Entrudo molhado por estas bandas.

Manhã ainda com alguma neve nos montes.





Tarde de chuva, mas deu para queimar o diabo.





7ºC e continua a chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2015 às 19:01)

Boas...finalmente alguma chuva de fazer barulho ,com 2.0mm e com 9.9ºC...ainda alguns pingos .


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2015 às 19:36)

Chuva moderada, vento fraco a moderado.
10.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2015 às 20:24)

vamm disse:


> Ontem o tempo na Torre, logo pela manhã, virou em questão de minutos. Das Penhas da Saúde era possível ver que estava limpo, víamos a Torre na perfeição e pensávamos que era possível ir à confiança, mas não. Na subida, junto ao Cântaro Magro, começou a ficar tanto nevoeiro e tanto vento, que só víamos os outros carros mesmo em cima de nós, a estrada cobriu-se de neve e gelo e na Torre estávamos a levar com a neve toda na cara, horrível!



A nossa Montanha por excelência não deixa os créditos ao seu clima agreste por mãos alheias... . Mas é sempre fantástica essa experiência e fica-nos na memória. Obrigado pelo relato. 



Mr. Neves disse:


> Que Fevereiro mais enfadonho... Tempestades nem vê-las pelo norte, frio e precipitação para neve a cotas baixas ficaram em espanha. Será que ainda virá alguma surpresa em termos de neve?  No Caramulo basicamente só houve um dia que acumulou alguma coisa.
> 
> Segue-se mais um dia de chuva fraca com 10.2ºC.



Fevereiro é um mês com fama de tempestuoso e no qual depositamos sempre muitas esperanças de mudança e de actividade notável. Mesmo assim pelos inúmeros relatos de neve e de geada que temos visto e usufruido aqui no fórum não estou desiludido. Observo, no entanto, que essa região parece que tem estado um pouco à margem daqueles acontecimentos. Segundo os modelos, até ao fim do mês não vamos ter mudança de padrão, não vai haver tempestades, mas a situação é deveras interessante, na minha opinião, pela anomalia e pela perspectiva de que quando houver mudança será também notável.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Fev 2015 às 21:22)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu céu encoberto, a chuva só começou ao meio da tarde. o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2015 às 21:28)

Boas,continua a ,mas fraca e puxada a vento moderado e com rajadas,com 10.3ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2015 às 21:30)

Chuviscos com algumas rajadas de vento forte de Oeste.
10.8ºC. Se houve alguma frente fria, não pareceu.


----------



## dlourenco (15 Fev 2015 às 10:35)

Como esta o tempo em Montalegre ? E larouco ?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2015 às 10:40)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco...alguns chuviscos fracos ,com 11.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.0ºC / 11.4ºC e 4.0mm de .


----------



## Serrano (15 Fev 2015 às 11:13)

Já tivemos precipitação no Sarzedo durante a manhã, com o termómetro a marcar 9°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2015 às 12:42)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ,com 13.8ºC...muito bom .


----------



## jotackosta (15 Fev 2015 às 13:37)

Continuação de tempo cinzento por aqui.

*10,4ºC*


----------



## WiiSky70 (15 Fev 2015 às 14:03)

Céu muito nublado aqui em Alijó .


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2015 às 14:09)

6,8C em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca. 
(990m de altitude)

Vento fraco a moderado de oeste e céu encoberto


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2015 às 20:19)

Boas...a tarde foi mais de sol do que nuvens,neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2015 às 11:21)

Boas ...o dia nasceu de céu limpo ,neste momento nuvens em aumento ,com 11.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.5ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2015 às 13:12)

Boas ...algum sol ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (16 Fev 2015 às 14:09)

Por aqui algumas nuvens com sol à mistura com +11,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2015 às 14:18)

Boas ...mais sol do que nuvens ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2015 às 15:40)

As nuvens estão de volta,depois de algum tempo com céu limpo ,vento de NWN,com 15.2ºC...nada mau .


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2015 às 16:13)

Boa tarde. Há pouco chuviscou e de momento o vento sopra já com rajadas moderadas do quadrante Oeste e céu muito nublado.
Temp. Atual: 12.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2015 às 17:21)

Esta manhã, das montanhas ao Douro, do Inverno à Primavera.












Por agora em Bragança, 9,5ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2015 às 18:21)

Boas,céu limpo pela zona e algumas nuvens em volta ,vento fresco e moderado,com 11.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 15.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2015 às 19:11)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã, das montanhas ao Douro, do Inverno à Primavera.



 Trás-os-Montes é tão lindo! Essa vista para além fronteira tem qualquer coisa de montanhas asiáticas.
Está na altura de começarem a cobrir-se de branco as árvores, e não é de neve. Esperemos que o vento não faça estragos.
Estas belas fotos incitam-nos à viagem às terras distantes...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2015 às 20:58)

Céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## Defender (16 Fev 2015 às 21:28)

Por Pitões das Júnias neva á cerca de dez minutos sem acumulação  ...


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2015 às 22:05)

Caiu há pouco um aguaceiro em Várzea da Serra.

A temperatura baixou para os 3,5ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (16 Fev 2015 às 22:13)

Dia de céu muito nublado, sem chuva. Sigo com *6,6ºC*.

*13ºC
2ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (16 Fev 2015 às 22:32)

Cai um aguaceiro com vento.
7,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2015 às 22:59)

Caiu há instantes um outro aguaceiros. 2,2ºC e algum sleet. 

Começam-se a ver estrelas. O vento já sopra forte na serra. Aerogeradores a grande velocidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Fev 2015 às 23:14)

parece que vi um flash para os lados de Seia ou Nelas. alguem das redondezas confirma trovoada? Levantou-se vento por aqui. sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Fev 2015 às 23:20)

ok, confirmo. é trovoada parece estar sobre a Serra da Estrela. vi outro flash que bela surpresa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2015 às 23:30)

ricardop120 disse:


> ok, confirmo. é trovoada parece estar sobre a Serra da Estrela. vi outro flash que bela surpresa.


Por acaso não sei como é que aquela célula se formou naquela zona... E ainda para mais nesta altura do dia...


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2015 às 23:33)

Por aqui o vento de Norte vai aumentando de intensidade nas sucessivas rajadas, só se vêem folhas no ar.
Céu geralmente limpo, 8.4ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (16 Fev 2015 às 23:42)

ricardop120 disse:


> ok, confirmo. é trovoada parece estar sobre a Serra da Estrela. vi outro flash que bela surpresa.


Confirma-se no mapa das DEA´s do IPMA 

Por aqui já não chove mas continua o vento fraco, com 6,4ºC de temperatura.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Fev 2015 às 23:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por acaso não sei como é que aquela célula se formou naquela zona... E ainda para mais nesta altura do dia...



realmente, também tinha pensado nisso, formou-se de forma rápida e isolada.


----------



## pedro_cvl (17 Fev 2015 às 00:07)

jotackosta disse:


> Confirma-se no mapa das DEA´s do IPMA
> 
> Por aqui já não chove mas continua o vento fraco, com 6,4ºC de temperatura.



Mas deve andar longe da Covilhã pois a minha estação não deu sinal de nada


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2015 às 00:14)

Dia com nuvens 
temperatura máxima de 11ºC
mínima de 2ºC
Atual de 6,3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Fev 2015 às 01:44)

Essa célula deve ter passado de raspão por aqui porque por breves momentos chegou a cair granizo (por volta das 23h30). Por agora o vento reina, e na parte virada a Norte com mais intensidade.


----------



## chispe (17 Fev 2015 às 10:01)

Bom dia

pessoal preciso de ajuda, este fim de semana queria ir a serra da estrela será que vale apena?

havera neve?

Agradeço as respostas

obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2015 às 10:21)

Bons dias ...grande vendaval ,é só ar frio  e seco ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (17 Fev 2015 às 10:22)

chispe disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> pessoal preciso de ajuda, este fim de semana queria ir a serra da estrela será que vale apena?
> 
> ...



há muita neve acumulada por lá  e as previsões apontam para sol por isso aproveita ;-)


----------



## Meteolouco (17 Fev 2015 às 10:23)

por aqui agora com +8,4ºC
Céu azul e vento forte por vezes


----------



## Paulo H (17 Fev 2015 às 11:12)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias ...grande vendaval ,é só ar frio  e seco ,com 9.8ºC.



Na zona sul, pouco depois da meia noite, ocorreram aguaceiros acompanhados de algum granizo e rajadas de vento.

A estação do IPMA não registou.


----------



## Serrano (17 Fev 2015 às 11:30)

6.7°C no Sarzedo, com muitas nuvens e pouco vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2015 às 12:49)

A ventania continua ...não se pode andar na rua ,vai tudo na frente ,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## Dematos (17 Fev 2015 às 13:37)

Que vendaval mesmo! Por aqui a luz ja' faltou umas 10 ou 15 vezes!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2015 às 15:17)

Boas ,céu limpo,o vento continua forte  e com rajadas ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2015 às 18:39)

Boas,céu limpo e o vento mais calmo e fresco,com 10.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (17 Fev 2015 às 19:23)

Dia de sol, ainda com algumas nuvens mas com bastante vento, por vezes forte! A temperatura chegou até ao 13ºC.
De momento, céu limpo e 7,7ºC, sem vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Fev 2015 às 19:32)

boas

dia de sol com vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes. 
atualmente o vento já acalmou estando agora fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2015 às 21:04)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fresco,mais calmo,com 8.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2015 às 22:07)

Esta manhã, com um céu já quase sem nuvens,









Por agora céu limpo e o vento a abrandar. Talvez alguma geada amanhã de manhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Fev 2015 às 22:18)

vento volta em força, sopra forte.


----------



## Meteolouco (18 Fev 2015 às 13:29)

por aqui agora com +10,5ºC
A mínima de hoje até agora foi de +2,2ºC ás 7.40 da manhã
Céu azul e algum vento agora mais fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2015 às 13:36)

Boas ...muito sol e o vento mais calmo,com 13.7ºC...nada mau para o passeio da tarde .


----------



## jonyyy (18 Fev 2015 às 18:59)

E eis que do nada começou a nevar aqui pela cidade ahahah que boa surpresa já anteontem a noite assim foi
4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2015 às 19:19)

Boas...a meio da tarde o céu ficou muito nublado,ainda algumas nuvens ,o vento já perdeu alguma força...mais fraco ,temperatura a baixar bem,com 9.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Fev 2015 às 20:37)

boas

por estes lados a noite passada foi de vendaval, soprava forte, enfraquecendo ao longo do dia. o céu esteve geralmente pouco nublado. 
atualmente o vento esta a crer voltar, céu esta nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Fev 2015 às 20:52)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> por estes lados a noite passada foi de vendaval, soprava forte, enfraquecendo ao longo do dia. o céu esteve geralmente pouco nublado.
> atualmente o vento esta a crer voltar, céu esta nublado.



Diria mesmo que a noite de ontem foi mais ventosa do que a noite em que o IPMA colocou vários distritos em aviso amarelo devido às rajadas de vento forte.
De momento (7ºC?) e vento fraco. O céu apresenta-se limpo, com algumas nuvens para Este/Nordeste.

Aliás pelo radar parece que ainda vai chuviscar, aguaceiros provenientes de Espanha encaminha-se para aqui.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Fev 2015 às 20:55)

Começou agora mesmo a pingar.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Fev 2015 às 21:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Começou agora mesmo a pingar.


aqui nada, apenas vento . céu esta nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2015 às 22:25)

Nublado e vento fraco,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (18 Fev 2015 às 22:32)

Céu nublado com uma ligeira brisa e 5,9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2015 às 23:57)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã, com um céu já quase sem nuvens



Ontem, era possível a Sanábria a partir de Montemuro. (A qualidade da máquina não é a melhor, mas fica o registo)







Em Várzea, nas últimas duas noites registei as seguintes mínimas:

Ontem
Tmin (920m): -1,7ºC
Tmin (980m): -0,3ºC

Hoje
Tmin (920m): -1,8ºC
Tmin (980m): -1,0ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 06:02)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem, era possível a Sanábria a partir de Montemuro. (A qualidade da máquina não é a melhor, mas fica o registo)



 a qualidade é bastante boa! Uma vista impressionante, a distância é pelo menos 170 Km, fantástico! Do lado direito é a Serra da Nogueira?

Gosto muito destas vistas e do norte e interior ainda mais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2015 às 12:51)

Boas ...o dia nasceu com céu limpo,vento fraco e algum ,neste momento vão aparecendo algumas nuvens ,com 14.0ºC .


----------



## Paulo H (19 Fev 2015 às 13:08)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem, era possível a Sanábria a partir de Montemuro. (A qualidade da máquina não é a melhor, mas fica o registo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagem fantástica!

Sensivelmente à mesma distância (+/- 150 km em linha reta), com condições atmosféricas de excelente visibilidade, é por vezes visível a cordilheira da Serra de Gredos (tem de ter neve), sendo visível portanto o *Pico Almanzor *com os seus 2.591 m.
Em Castelo Branco, observar na direção apróximada de Idanha-a-nova (ENE) e voilá.. atrás da serra de Monfortinho (fronteira com Espanha), vislumbra-se o maciço esbranquiçado de neve.

Mas é preciso sorte, com estas condições de visibilidade e com neve, talvez só esteja visível uns 5-10 dias por ano! Mas dá uma imagem impressionante do que é a cordilheira central espanhola.

Nota: Não é serra de Gata de que falo, essa observamos mais a nordeste, na linha Castelo Branco - Monsanto. É mesmo o maciço central.


----------



## Meteolouco (19 Fev 2015 às 13:50)

por aqui céu azul com +13ºC
A mínima de hoje até agora foi de +1,8 de manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2015 às 14:01)

Boas...muito sol e uma boa temperatura ,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2015 às 16:55)

O sol a começar a desaparecer...com chegada de nuvens altas ,com 13.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2015 às 21:10)

Boas...hoje sem vento,tudo calmo ,com 8.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (19 Fev 2015 às 21:17)

Boas pessoal o próximo fim de semana dia 28 de Fevereiro e 1 de Março vou passa-lo na Sanábria, serra que ainda vai ter neve?
E possibilidade de nevar la alguém sabe me dizer?


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2015 às 00:51)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Boas pessoal o próximo fim de semana dia 28 de Fevereiro e 1 de Março vou passa-lo na Sanábria, serra que ainda vai ter neve?
> E possibilidade de nevar la alguém sabe me dizer?



Sem dúvida que tem muita neve nos cimos e se vai aguentar mais uma semana pelo menos! Basta ver estas excelentes fotos realizadas na terça-feira:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...entro-fevereiro-2015.8127/page-39#post-477386

e a que foi feita anteontem e é apresentada nesta mesma página. 

Quanto a nevar o melhor é ver a previsão do AEMet, aqui por exemplo.

Prevê neve a partir de 24/25.


----------



## AJB (20 Fev 2015 às 09:58)

Vai caindo alguma neve nas Penhas da Saúde:
http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam_3.jpg


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2015 às 11:35)

Boas...hoje nublado ,por nuvens altas,o sol ainda não se deu por ele ,noite calma quanto ao vento  e continua fraco,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2015 às 12:47)

Continua nublado...vento muito fraco,temperatura parou ,com os mesmos 10.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2015 às 13:54)

Nublado e com 11.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2015 às 18:24)

Boas,tudo igual desde de manhã ,nublado e vento fraco,com 10.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 12.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2015 às 21:10)

Nublado...mais carregado ,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Fev 2015 às 21:31)

boas

dia de céu muito nublado, com alguns breves aguaceiros. praticamente não houve vento.


----------



## Serrano (21 Fev 2015 às 11:49)

Manhã de sol no Sarzedo, com uns agradáveis 11.1°C.


----------



## diogogrosso (21 Fev 2015 às 12:45)

Bom dia! Estou a pensar em ir À serra da estrela amanha. Como estará em termos de vento?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2015 às 13:26)

Boas ...parece primavera antecipada  ...sol quente,com 18.1ºC .


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2015 às 14:55)

Por aqui também alguns sinais da Primavera. Apesar do vento fresco, o sol já fez sair as lagartixas. 10,4ºC por agora.

Uma foto da manhã desta última quarta feira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2015 às 15:25)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2015 às 17:43)

StormRic disse:


> a qualidade é bastante boa! Uma vista impressionante, a distância é pelo menos 170 Km, fantástico! Do lado direito é a Serra da Nogueira?
> 
> Gosto muito destas vistas e do norte e interior ainda mais.



A serra visível do lado direito parece-me, pela silhueta, ser Serra de Bornes, A Serra da Nogueira parece-me ser uma elevação mais próxima do centro da foto que se vê mais esbatida devido à maior distância.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2015 às 17:57)

Boas,o vento de NWN,já vai refrescando,belo dia ,com 13.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2015 às 19:57)

Boas,vento fresco de NW,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Fev 2015 às 20:10)

A reportar do sabugueiro - serra da estrela , a 1075m , o vento diminuiu de intensidade atuais 2,5ºc (auriol)!


----------



## jotackosta (21 Fev 2015 às 21:05)

Hoje a máxima chegou aos *14ºC* e a mínima ficou-se pelos *5ºC*.

De momento *6,8ºC*. 

A chuva de inicio de noite de ontem e madrugada de hoje ainda rendeu *3mm*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2015 às 21:55)

Céu limpo e vento fresco,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Fev 2015 às 22:15)

Boa noite. Vento fraco a moderado, céu geralmente limpo e (7ºC?).

Que pasmaceira que este Inverno me saiu...


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Fev 2015 às 23:28)

Atuais 1,5ºc 
Por volta das 20h estavam 2,5ºc ,mas as 21:30h com entrada de nuvens a temperatura subiu para 3,9ºc..


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Fev 2015 às 08:46)

Mínima de -2,2ºC
Boa geada por aqui , carros cheios de gelo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2015 às 10:28)

Boas ...manhã cheio de sol e já quente,com 12.3ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2015 às 11:09)

Vai subindo ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (22 Fev 2015 às 14:45)

Céu nublado com algumas abertas. A mínima atingiu os *-2ºC*.
Actuais *12,7ºC *e corre uma brisa.

*0mm *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2015 às 16:29)

Boas...depois de uma manhã cheia de sol,já vão aparecendo algumas nuvens ,com 15.6ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2015 às 18:48)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e algum vento a ficar fresco,com 12.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Fev 2015 às 20:18)

boas

por aqui está muito nublado depois de um dia com belo sol. dias já mais quentes, que venham as trovoadas


----------



## jotackosta (22 Fev 2015 às 20:32)

Céu muito nublado,* 9,5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2015 às 20:37)

Algumas nuvens,algum vento de NW,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Fev 2015 às 22:56)

continua nublado, nada se mexe está tudo muito silencioso.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2015 às 01:05)

Muito nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos, 9.7ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (23 Fev 2015 às 14:08)

por aqui chuva miudinha desde madrugada agora com +11,5ºC
Precipitação acumulada hoje até agora: 0.9mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2015 às 15:12)

Boas...por aqui,dia de muitas nuvens e pouco sol,vento a ficar moderado e a rodar para NW,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (23 Fev 2015 às 16:45)

Boas ceo cuberto Temperatura agora mesmo *4.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2015 às 16:48)

Boas...sol e nuvens,e grande ventania que anda por aqui ,temperatura a descer,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2015 às 17:31)

Vão surgindo alguns aguaceiros fracos por aqui... O vento tem soprado com rajadas moderadas a fortes do quadrante Oeste.
Temperatura atual de 9.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2015 às 18:31)

Boas,a ventania de NW continua e já ,a mínima baixou até aos 9.1ºC...não tarda a ficar para trás ,algumas nuvens e com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Fev 2015 às 20:47)

boas

dia de períodos de chuva fraca, acompanhada de vento moderado apenas durante a tarde. e.ainda apareceu o sol ao meio da tarde. atualmente não chove vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2015 às 21:12)

Boas...mais ,o vento ainda moderado,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (23 Fev 2015 às 22:29)

Céu muito nublado, *6,4ºC*.

*2mm* acumulados


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2015 às 10:26)

Bom dia.

Manhã de muito vento e céu pouco nublado. Por agora 6,2ºC.
Na serra da Nogueira é visível alguma neve e sincelo a partir dos 1100 / 1200m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2015 às 10:47)

Boas....muito sol e já quente...a máxima prevista seria de 13.0ºC,já vai 13.0ºC  e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 8.2ºC / 14.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2015 às 11:31)

Bom dia!

Forte sensação de frio devido ao vento constante e à temperatura actual de *7,6ºC*....

A mínima foi de *1,9ºC*


----------



## Nonnu (24 Fev 2015 às 11:48)

Pitoes das Junias hoje de manha, estou ca desde ontem, comecou a nevar ontem as 18:30h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2015 às 12:02)

Boas,sol e nuvens e o vento a ficar agitado ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (24 Fev 2015 às 13:37)

por aqui agora com sol e +10,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2015 às 18:58)

Boas...céu pouco nublado,vento fraco,com 9.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2015 às 21:12)

Boas,algum vento de NW,com 8.2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2015 às 21:45)

Nonnu disse:


> Pitoes das Junias hoje de manha, estou ca desde ontem, comecou a nevar ontem as 18:30h



 lindas fotos, excelente qualidade,obrigado pela partilha desde este local tão remoto quanto fascinante. Consegues ver a Fonte Fria, Brazalite, Espinheira? Devem estar belíssimos com a neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2015 às 14:50)

Boas ...mais um dia de sol com nuvens passageiras ,o vento...já fez a sua atuação de manhã,agora mais calmo ,com 15.8ºC...não está mau,já que não .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2015 às 18:36)

Boas,a tarde foi para limpar o céu de nuvens e continua limpo ,vento fresco de NWN,com 12.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2015 às 21:07)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2015 às 12:45)

Boas ...parte da manhã foi de céu limpo ,nuvens altas ,o sol hoje já está aquecer ,com 16.6ºC e o vento de NW aumentar.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 15:27)

Desculpem-me o "spam" pelos vários tópicos, mas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2015 às 15:31)

Parece já haver radar do norte  ,por aqui céu mais nublado e sem sol ,vento moderado de NW e temperatura a descer ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2015 às 19:13)

Boas,céu limpo pela zona e nuvens baixas no horizonte,vento fresco de NWN,com 11.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2015 às 22:15)

Céu limpo e vento de NNW,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2015 às 08:26)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2015 às 11:21)

Boas ...ambiente na rua bem melhor ,vento mais calmo ,vai subindo o mercurio,vai nos 14.7ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2015 às 12:27)

Vento calmo,sol quente,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2015 às 14:18)

Bom tempo continua , a trabalhar para as máximas e próximos dias ,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (27 Fev 2015 às 15:05)

dia primaveril com +15ºC neste momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2015 às 18:21)

Vento de NW,com 14.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2015 às 19:35)

Vento fresco,com 11.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2015 às 20:00)

Boa noite. Formação peculiar ao fim da tarde. Posso considerar uma nuvem Lenticular?


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2015 às 21:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


>


Esta nuvem era visível de Coimbra?


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2015 às 22:03)

DaniFR disse:


> Esta nuvem era visível de Coimbra?



As primeiras duas fotos fui eu que tirei a última não é da minha autoria mas é de um amigo meu aqui do concelho. Agora se era visível em Coimbra não sei, mas penso que não. Eu gostava mesmo era de saber que tipo de nuvem é. Deixo a imagem de satélite das 18h que penso ter mostrado a estrutura: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Imagem Sat24 17:15h:


----------



## DaniFR (28 Fev 2015 às 11:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> As primeiras duas fotos fui eu que tirei a última não é da minha autoria mas é de um amigo meu aqui do concelho. Agora se era visível em Coimbra não sei, mas penso que não


Só agora é que reparei que coloquei um ponto de interrogação por engano. E já não dá para editar. 
O que eu queria dizer era que a nuvem era visível de Coimbra.


----------



## Serrano (28 Fev 2015 às 12:13)

13.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## jotackosta (28 Fev 2015 às 14:00)

Dia cinzento, corre uma pequena brisa.

*11,3ºC* actuais.

Mínima: *3,4ºC
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2015 às 20:17)

Boas,nublado pela manhã...mas abertas pela tarde,com 11.8ºC e vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 18.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 04:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Formação peculiar ao fim da tarde. Posso considerar uma nuvem Lenticular?



Maravilhosas imagens! _Lenticularis_ sem dúvida, apesar de não parecer apresentar as formas típicas, o processo de formação e, com certeza , o carácter quase estacionário ligado a um relevo particular na região, Caramulo neste caso, permitem classificá-la assim.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2015 às 19:45)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Formação peculiar ao fim da tarde. Posso considerar uma nuvem Lenticular?


 Magníficas!  As duas primeiras fazem lembrar uma caravela-portuguesa com uns tentáculos em miniatura!


----------

